# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Optimierung bestehender Standardtherapien durch Tumorstammzellforschung

## Hans-J.

Hallo Interessierte,

wenn man die neueren Forschungsergebnisse der schwer Krebserkrankten sich vor Augen führt, rücken nun langsam Optimierungsversuche der Wissenschaft in den Vordergrund. Das Ziel: die Rezidivraten zu senken indem die Verursachung des Wiederauflebens und mutierten Tumorwachstums mit einer gezielten Tumorstammzelltherapie zu verbessern ist.

Eine vereinfachte Einführung nachfolgend:




> *Tumorstammzellen* 
> *Der Löwenzahn im Garten*
> Die frappierende Ähnlichkeit zwischen Stammzellen und Krebszellen erkannten Wis- senschaftler bereits vor einigen Jahrzehnten. Jedoch erst der rasante technische Fort- schritt in der Zell- und Molekularbiologie ermöglichte es, dieses faszinierende Forschungsfeld näher zu beleuchten. Ausgehend von Forschungsergebnissen von Prof. John Dick (University of Toronto) beim Studium von Leukämien stellten im Jahr 2001 Prof. Irving Weissman und Prof. Michael Clarke (beide University of Stanford) das Krebsstammzell-Konzept vor. 
> 
> Es besagt, dass viele Tumoren, ähnlich wie gesunde regenerierende Gewebe, hie- rarchisch aufgebaut sind. An der Spitze des Tumorgewebes stehen die sogenannten Krebsstammzellen (cancer stem cell CSC), die höchst-bösartig sind und durch Differenzierung große Mengen an proliferierenden Tumorzellen hervorbringen, die die Masse der Krebsgeschwulst bilden. Während herkömmliche Chemotherapien und Bestrahlungen diese sich schnell teilenden Tumorzellen effizient abtöten können, wodurch sich der Tumor oft drastisch verkleinert, sind die CSC wesentlich un- empfindlicher und bleiben nach der Therapie meist unerkannt im Körper zurück. 
> 
> Die verbleibenden CSC können dann über kurz oder lang zum Wiederauftreten des Krebses, dem sogenannten Rezidiv führen, das oft durch zusätzlich erworbene Muta- tionen noch aggressiver ist als der ursprüngliche Primärtumor. Aggressive Krebsarten verhalten sich also so ähnlich wie der Löwenzahn im Garten. Mit dem Rasenmäher (Chemotherapie/Bestrahlung) erzielt man zwar rasche Erfolge. Ohne die Entfernung der Unkrautwurzel (die CSCs), ist aber kaum eine langfristige Wirkung (Heilung) zu erzielen.
> 
> Es ist die Kombination verschiedener Eigenschaften, die CSC so unempfindlich gegen klassische Chemotherapien machen. Da die Krebsmedikamente in der Regel sich teilende Zellen angreifen, sind ruhende/schlafende CSC gegen solche Substanzen unempfindlich, wie eben auch normale Stammzellen eine Chemotherapie gut überleben. Dies kann man sich verdeutlichen durch die Tatsache, dass nach dem Absetzen der Chemotherapie die Haare wieder nachwachsen, und sich auch das Blutsystem und die Darmschleimhaut wieder normalisieren.
> ...


http://www.medizin.uni-tuebingen.de/...ammzellen.html

http://www.medizin.uni-tuebingen.de/...chanismen.html

http://www.innovations-report.de/htm...lt_170621.html

Freundliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Interessierte und Betroffene,

es tut sich einiges in der Beforschung von Tumorstammzellen für die Entwicklung von neuen Therapien.
Ein Weg wird nachfolgend dargestellt, wahrscheinlich wird die Entwicklung noch viel Zeit benötigen, jedoch die Konsequenz - aus bestehenden Standardtherapien - eine Verbesserung herbeizuführen für die Betroffenen - ist angekommen.




> *Tumorstammzellen beim Prostatakarzinom
> 
> *Das Ziel des Projektes ist die Identifizierung der Eigenschaften von Prostatakarzinomzellen, die mit dem Auswachsen zu Skelettmetastasen verbunden sind. Da das Prostatakarzinom zu den klinisch weniger aggressiven Tumoren zählt und durch lange Perioden von tumor dormancy charakterisiert ist, werden ex-vivo Analysen von Patientenproben, in-vitro Modelle und in-vivo Tiermodelle eng verflochten, um Aussagen über das maligne Potential der Zellen treffen zu können.
> 
>  Aus dem Knochenmark von Prostatakarzinompatienten werden wir verschiedene Subpopulationen von disseminierten Tumorzellen isolieren, durch Profilanalysen charakterisieren und den Stanmzellcharakter jeder Population in vitro und in-vivo prüfen. Die Zusammensicht der Datensätzen wird verwendet, um Zielstrukturen für neue adjuvante Therapien zu definieren.


Soweit der Forschungsverbund Tumorstammzellen.

Grüsse
Hans-J

----------


## Hans-J.

Fortsetzung:


Es ist  wahrscheinlich, dass Tumorstammzellen in vielen Tumoren existieren. Folgende Eigenschaften erscheinen grundlegend für den Nachweis von Tumorstammzellen:
Die Fähigkeit zur Selbsterneuerung, also zur asymmetrischen ZellteilungDie Fähigkeit zu allen im Tumor vorkommenden differenzierten Zellen auszureifenDas Vorhandensein spezifischer Oberflächenmarker, Pumpen oder EnzymeDie geringe ProliferationEine Signalgebung, die auch in adulten und embryonalen Stammzellen aktiv ist, wie die Wnt-, Shh-, Notch-, Bmi-1- und PTEN-SignalwegeTumorstammzellen können zum einen von Gewebestammzellen abstammen, zum anderen können sie ihren Ursprung aber auch in schon differenzierten Zellen haben, die sich wieder "entdifferenzieren".Der Nachweis von Tumorstammzellen in einer Tumorart kann zu einer grundlegenden Änderung in der klinischen Vorgehensweise führen. Es werden nicht mehr, wie bisher, die zahlenmäßig überwiegenden differenzierten Tumorzellen für die Prognose, die initiale Patientenstratifizierung und die Beurteilung des Therapieansprechens, einer minimalen Resterkrankung oder eines Rezidivs ausschlaggebend sein, sondern die Zahl, die Funktionsfähigkeit und das Genexpressionsmuster der wenigen Tumorstammzellen in Primärtumor und Metastasen.Ein Tumor mit Tumorstammzellen wird nur dann erfolgreich therapiert werden können, wenn auch die Tumorstammzellen abgetötet oder differenziert werden. Es verdichten sich die Hinweise, dass die sich langsam teilenden Tumorstammzellen resistent sind gegen konventionelle Chemo- und Strahlentherapie, die bevorzugt sich schnell teilende Zellen trifft. Darüber hinaus exprimieren Tumorstammzellen Transporterproteine, die klinisch eine Chemotherapieresistenz verursachen. Therapien, die auch die TSZ treffen, ohne die Gewebestammzellen zu beieinträchtigen, müssen entwickelt werden.


Soweit der Forschungsverbund Tumorstammzellen.

Grüsse
Hans-J

----------


## Hans-J.

Fortsetzung,

schaut man einmal nach USA stellt man fest, dass auch hier geforscht wird um der Verursachung der Metastasenbildung und Therapieresistenz näher zu kommen.
Schade, dass an einem interdiszlinären Austausch von Informationen - hier und dort - wenig Resonanz zu verspüren ist.

 Es muß weiterhin festgestellt werden, dass viele Erkenntnisse aus den Grundlagen noch nicht herauskommen.

Trotzdem finde ich, sollten die Erkenntnisse - auch als Bewegungsdaten im Zeitablauf - sehr wohl im Auge behalten werden. Schon alleine deshalb welche Parameter hier wie drüben von Nutzen sein können bedarf der Aufmrksamkeit.

Z.B.

P53 = Tumor Suppressor - ist es vorhanden - besteht eine hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit der Chemoresistenz

Survivin = Gen zur Eiweißbildung - ist es vorhanden - besteht hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit der Strahlenresistenz

c-myc = Onkogen löst eine Signalkaskade zu Teilung von Tumorstammzellen aus, mit der Folge, dass Cytostatika wirkungslos werden.

Nun stellt sich die Frage, wie kann man die Suppressoren, Gene, Onkoproteine so umdrehen, dass die Erfolgsraten von Strahl und Chemo eine höhere Bedeutung erlangen?

Oder liegt der Schlüssel auschließlich in den Tumorstammzellen und die Ausbildung der Resistenzen.

Weiteres und bekanntes im Nachfolgenden:

*Prostatakrebs: Mikro-RNA hemmt Krebsstammzellen*

*Montag, 17. Januar 2011*

Houston  Die Ausschaltung von Tumorstammzellen könnte ein neuer Ansatz in der Krebstherapie sein. US-Forscher berichten in Nature Medicine (2011; doi: 10.1038/nm.2284) über erfolgreiche Experimente an einem Tiermodell des Prostatakarzinoms.

Tumorstammzellen sind eine relativ neue Hypothese zur Krebsentstehung. Sie gründet sich auf die Beobachtung, dass in experimentellen Transplantationsstudien nicht alle Zellen Metastasen ausbilden. Dazu sollen nur die Tumorstammzellen in der Lage sein. Sie können heute anhand der Oberflächeneigenschaft CD44 von anderen Tumorzellen unterschieden werden. 

Ein Kennzeichen dieser mutmaßlichen Krebsstammzelle ist eine verminderte Bildung von miR-34a. Es handelt sich dabei um eine sogenannte Mikro-RNA (auch "small interfering RNAs genannt). Diese kleinen RNA-Moleküle binden an Messenger-RNA und greifen auf diese Weise in die Regulierung anderer Gene ein (Stichwort: RNA Interferenz, gene silencing, Medizin-Nobelpreis 2006).

Nun ist bekannt, dass miR-34a in die Regulation des Tumorsuppressor-Gens p53 eingreift, das in Krebszellen oft mutiert und dadurch wirkungslos ist. Die Gruppe um Dean Tang vom M. D. Anderson Cancer Center in Houston/Texas kann jetzt zeigen, dass die Behandlung mit miR-34a die Stammzelleigenschaften der CD44-Zellen aufhebt.

Die Zellen verloren ihre Fähigkeit zur klonalen Expansion und zur Metastasierung. Dieser Effekt konnte durch die zusätzliche Gabe eines Antagomirs wieder aufgehoben werden. Antagomire sind chemisch synthetisierte Oligonukleotide, die sich an Mikro-RNA-Moleküle anlegen und diese stilllegen. Die doppelte Negierung bedeutet eine erneute Förderung des Krebswachstums.

Damit waren die Voraussetzungen geschaffen, die Wirkung von miR-34a an einem Krebsmodell zu untersuchen: Bei Mäusen verhinderte die Behandlung mit miR-34a zuverlässig die Induktion eines Prostatakarzinoms und bei erkrankten Tieren kam es zu einer deutlichen Verkleinerung der Tumoren und zu einer Verlängerung der Überlebenszeit. 

Dabei scheint miR-34a direkt auf die Expression von CD44 zu wirken. Die Autoren halten es für möglich, dass die Behandlung mit miR-34a den Zellen die Stammzellfähigkeiten nimmt. 

Die gleiche Wirkung wurde auch durch die Behandlung mit einer sogenannten hairpin-RNA erreicht. Die hairpin-RNA muss jedoch mittels Viren in die Zelle eingeschleust werden, während die miR-34a-Behandlung mittels einer intravenösen Infusion möglich ist. Mehrere Firmen arbeiten deshalb derzeit an der Entwicklung von Wirkstoffen auf der Basis von Mikro-RNA. miR-34a befindet sich derzeit in der präklinischen Entwicklung durch die in Austin ansässige Firma Mirna Therapeutics.   
© _rme/aerzteblatt.de

Hans-J._

----------


## Hans-J.

Ein weiterer möglicher Ansatz ist die differenzierte Anwendung der Strahlentherapie nach vorlaufender Feststellung, ob Tumorstammzellen vorliegen und wieviel.

*Strahlentherapie: Tumorstammzellen gezielt ausschalten*

 
München  - Eine Strahlentherapie kann Krebsstammzellen, die für die Ausbreitung der Erkrankung verantwortlich sind, dauerhaft ausschalten. Wichtig sei es jedoch, die Anzahl der Stammzellen im Tumor zu kennen, um die Strahlendosis darauf abzustimmen. Eine neue Nachweismethode könnte hierfür die Voraussetzungen schaffen, berichtet die Deutsche Gesellschaft für Radioonkologie (DEGRO)

*Welche Parameter zur Feststellung ob Tumorstammzellen vorliegen sind erforderlich?

*Dazu wird ein Gewebeschnitt des operativ entfernten Tumors angefärbt. Stammzellen lassen sich anhand des  sogenannten CD44-Moleküls auf der Zelloberfläche erkennen. 

Eine Studie aus den Niederlanden an Patienten mit Kehlkopftumoren ergab, dass mit der Anzahl der Stammzellen auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen Rückfall (Rezidiv) nach der Bestrahlung steigt. "Patienten mit wenigen Stammzellen konnten dagegen geheilt werden", erklärt Prof. Baumann vom Universitätsklinikum Carl Gustav Carus Dresden.

 DEGRO-Präsidentin Prof. Rita Engenhart-Cabillic meint: "Künftig können wir möglicherweise nach einer Probeentnahme aus dem Tumor die Zahl der Stammzellen prüfen und die Strahlentherapie danach ausrichten." Bei einigen Patienten könne es sinnvoll sein, die Strahlendosis anzuheben, um die Heilungschancen zu verbessern. Andere benötigten vielleicht eine geringere Strahlendosis als bisher für notwendig erachtet.
 Die Strahlentherapie werde die Chemotherapie jedoch nicht ersetzen. "Beide Verfahren können sich gut ergänzen. So gibt es Substanzen, die Tumorzellen für eine Strahlentherapie empfänglicher machen ", so Engenhart- Cabillic.

Nicht alle Krebszellen bergen das gleiche Risiko. Nur Tumorstammzellen können ein erneutes Tumorwachstum nach der Therapie auslösen und Tochtergeschwülste (Metastasen) bilden. Eine einzige Zelle kann einen Rückfall auslösen, was sie so gefährlich macht. Die Chemotherapie verkleinert Tumoren, indem sie vor allem _Nicht-Stammzellen_ bekämpft. Sie ist insofern weniger erfolgreich, als die Stammzellen überleben und weiterhin Metastasen bilden können. 

 *Immunsystem: Warum bekämpft der Körper die veränderten Zellen nicht?*


              Die meisten gestreuten Krebszellen überleben den Transport in Blut- oder Lymphgefäßen nicht, oder sie können in einem anderen Gewebe als ihrem Ursprungsorgan nicht weiter wachsen. Trotzdem schaffen es einige, Metastasen zu bilden. Warum erkennt die körpereigene Abwehr, das Immunsystem, diese Krebszellen nicht?

Die wenigen Krebszellen, die tatsächlich zu invasiv wachsenden Tumoren oder Metastasen werden, sind zwar verändert, aber nicht "fremd" im Körper oder "fehl am Platz". Sie haben nach den derzeitigen Modellvorstellungen lediglich körpereigene zelluläre Mechanismen genutzt, die eigentlich für andere Zwecke gedacht sind. So schlüpfen sie durch die Kontrolle des Immunsystems und entgehen auch weiteren Schutzmechanismen des Körpers.

Bestimmte Gene sind für die jeweilige gewebetypische Oberflächenstruktur von Zellen verantwortlich. Sie enthalten die Erbinformation für Proteine, die auf der Zellhülle "präsentiert" werden. An diesen Mustern können sich Zellen zum Beispiel gegenseitig "erkennen". Ein solches Oberflächenmerkmal ist das CD44-Protein. Man findet es für begrenzte Zeit auf normalen Zellen, die Wanderungsbewegungen ausführen, wie etwa bei Immunzellen, die bei einer Verletzung in das betroffene Gewebe einströmen. In gesunden ausgereiften Zellen, die ihren festen Platz im Gewebe gefunden haben, muss das Gen für dieses Protein und damit das zugehörige Oberflächenmuster abgeschaltet sein. Viele Krebszellen haben die Produktion des CD44-Proteins jedoch wieder aktiviert. Die daraus entstehende "Tarnung" ermöglicht den Zellen die Ausbreitung vor allem über die Lymphgefäße.


Zum Weiterlesen
http://www.krebsinformationsdienst.d...mmunsystem.php

Hans-J.

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Schwerbetroffene
&Interessierte,

die Wissenschaft scheint in ihrer Meinung sich mehr und mehr der derzeitigen Lehrmeinung hinzuwenden, dass die Tumorstammzellen auch sehr eng in Verbindung mit Metastasierung anzusehen ist.


Ebenso stehen auch die Resistenzen in einem sehr engen Zusammenhang miteinander.

Hierzu habe ich noch einmal eine sehr verständliche Darstellung gefunden, aber vor allem sind die weiteren Links eine wahre Fundgrube an Wissen, die auch mit laienhaften Verständnis aaufzunehmen sind.

*Kurz erklärt: Wenn Krebszellen auf Wanderschaft gehen*


*Metastase*: Tochtergeschwulst, entsteht durch Absiedeln bösartiger Tumorzellen                 


Normalerweise haben Zellen im Körper ihren festen Platz: Eine Leberzelle ist Teil eines Gewebeverbands, sie bleibt in der Leber und wandert nicht in die Lunge. Deckgewebe sind gegen darunter liegende Gewebsschichten durch eine Basalmembran abgegrenzt, dichte Netzwerke aus faserbildenden Substanzen. Eine Ausnahme bilden zum Beispiel Blutzellen oder Zellen des Immunsystems, die im Körper wandern können.

Bösartige Zellen solider Tumoren können jedoch diese anatomischen Grenzen unter Umständen überschreiten. Sie wachsen "invasiv" und zerstörend in das umgebende Gewebe ein, zum Beispiel aus der Darmschleimhaut in die Muskelschicht der Darmwand. Oder sie lösen sich aus ihrem Zellverband und gehen auf Wanderschaft. Die Zellen gelangen in die Blut- oder Lymphbahnen, werden weitertransportiert und dringen dann in andere Gewebe ein. Dort können sie sich unter ungünstigen Umständen ansiedeln, teilen und eventuell Tochtergeschwulste des ursprünglichen Tumors bilden, sogenannte Metastasen (vom griechischen Wort für Übersiedelung) oder Filiae (vom Lateinischen filia für Tochter).


*Tochtergeschwulste: Wie entstehen Metastasen?*

Metastasen: Eine Veränderung reicht nicht.
                  Krebszellen müssen sich aus ihrem Zellverband lösen können, den Weg über den Blut- oder Lymphstrom überleben und sich in anderen Geweben ansiedeln. Erst wenn sie sich dort auch teilen können, kommt es zu Metastasen.                


              Damit Krebszellen metastasieren, also streuen können, müssen sie verschiedene Eigenschaften gesunder Zellen verloren und andere hinzugewonnen haben. "Klebemoleküle", sogenannte Zelladhäsions-Proteine wie Catenine und Cadherine, halten Zellen normalerweise im Verband zusammen. Fehlen diese Moleküle auf der Zelloberfläche, löst sich eine Zelle leichter aus dem Gewebeverband heraus. Außerdem muss eine Krebszelle in der Lage sein, die Basalmembran zu durchbrechen. Dazu gibt sie proteinauflösende Enzyme ab, sogenannte Proteasen. Es kann auch sein, dass sie andere Zellen in ihrer Umgebung veranlasst, solche Substanzen vermehrt zu bilden. Durch die entstandene Lücke in der Basalmembran wandert die Zelle aktiv in das benachbarte Gewebe ein; sie kann so auch durch die Wände von Adern oder Lymphgefäßen in die Blut- oder Lymphbahnen gelangen.

Normale Zellen, die den Kontakt zu ihren Nachbarzellen oder zur Basalmembran verlieren, begehen gezielt "Selbstmord", sie leiten die sogenannte Apoptose ein. Versagt dieses Apoptose-Programm, können Tumorzellen auch außerhalb eines festen Gewebeverbandes sowie in der Blutbahn oder in der Lymphflüssigkeit überleben. 


              Fachleute unterscheiden die


lymphogene Metastasierung über die Lymphbahnen vonder hämatogenen Metastasierung  über das Blut.


              Wandern Tumorzellen in die Lymphabflusswege des Gewebes, in dem sie entstanden sind, bilden sich zunächst Absiedelungen in den nahegelegenen, regionalen Lymphknoten. Diese bezeichnet man als Lymphknotenmetastasen. Da das Lymphgefäßsystem mit großen Venen in Verbindung steht, können Tumorzellen auf diesem Weg in die Blutbahn gelangen. Andere Tumorzellen wandern direkt in sie versorgende Blutgefäße ein. Durchdringen sie nach einer Wanderung durch den Körper erneut die Blutgefäßwand, können sie solide Metastasen in anderen Organen bilden. Tumorzellen streuen gelegentlich auch direkt vom Primärtumor in Körperhöhlen. Dies kann zum Beispiel bei Primärtumoren im Bauchraum zum Befall des Bauchfells oder sogenannten Abtropf- oder Abklatschmetastasen anderer Bauchorgane führen. Eine sogenannte Peritonealkarzinose des Bauchfells können also beispielsweise Zellen stehen, die sich von einem Eierstocktumor gelöst haben.

Metastasen, die in einem anderen und meist auch nicht benachbartem Gewebe angesiedelt sind, werden als Fernmetastasen bezeichnet. Im Gegensatz dazu bezeichnet man Lymphknotenmetastasen in der Umgebung des Primärtumors  als regionale oder regionäre Metastasen.

Wie setzen sich abgelöste Zellen in anderen Geweben fest? A
In der Anheftung von Krebszellen scheinen sogenannte Integrine beteiligt zu sein. Diese Substanzen verbinden normalerweise Zellen sowohl mit anderen Zellen als auch mit der sogenannten extrazellulären Matrix, die zwischen den Zellen liegt.


*Metastasen-initiierende Tumorzellen: Nicht alle Zellen im Tumor sind gleich*

              Die Zellen innerhalb eines Tumors unterscheiden sich voneinander. Viele Beobachtungen sprechen dafür, dass Metastasen nur oder überwiegend von Tumorstammzellen ausgehen. Diese Zellen benötigen eine für sie besonders geeignete Umgebung, eine sogenannte Nische, um sich zu teilen und das Wachstum von Metastasen zu unterhalten. Unter den vielen Zellen, die aus dem Primärtumor in die Blutbahn gelangen, befinden sich nur wenige, die die Entstehung von Metastasen auslösen oder "initiieren" können. Nicht jede Tumorzelle, die in ein fremdes Gewebe wandert, wächst zu einer Metastase aus. Das kann verschiedene Gründe haben:



Findet die Tumorzelle keine geeigneten Bedingungen, also keine passende "Nische", leitet sie die Apoptose ein. Die Zelle stirbt also, bevor sie sich vermehren kann.Die Tumorzelle stirbt zwar nicht ab, verharrt aufgrund einer für sie nicht günstigen Umgebung im Ruhezustand.Die abgelöste Tumorzelle ist keine Tumorstammzelle. Ihre Teilungsfähigkeit ist beschränkt oder gar nicht gegeben. So kann sie nur wenige oder gar keine Tochterzellen bilden.



              Anhand dieser Voraussetzungen für die Metastasierung wird auch deutlich, warum bei den allermeisten Operationen oder bei der Entnahme von Gewebeproben durch Biopsie kein erhöhtes Metastasierungsrisiko durch verstreute Zellen besteht.


*Prognose: Wie bedeutsam ist die Metastasierung für den Verlauf einer Krebserkrankung?*

Metastasen
                  Wenn Krebs noch keine Metastasen gebildet hat, ist die Krankheit einfacher zu behandeln.                


              Bei soliden Tumoren ist das Vorhandensein oder Fehlen von Metastasen ein entscheidender Faktor, der den Verlauf der Erkrankung bestimmt. Geht es Krebspatienten nach zunächst erfolgreicher Behandlung schlechter, sind dafür überwiegend Metastasen verantwortlich.

So genannte Mikrometastasen, einzelne Zellen oder Zellverbünde von nicht mehr als zwei Millimetern Größe, lassen sich durch übliche Untersuchungen nicht nachweisen. Bildgebende Verfahren stoßen hier an ihre Grenzen. Krebsforscher hofften daher lange, mehr über die Prognose von Patienten über molekularbiologische Nachweise einzelner Zellen zu erfahren. Tatsächlich lassen sich verstreute Tumorzellen bei vielen Krebsarten inzwischen mit verschiedenen Verfahren nachweisen. Die Hoffnung, diese Tests in der Praxis zu nutzen, wurde zumindest bisher jedoch weitgehend enttäuscht. Nach bisherigem Kenntnisstand erlaubt der Nachweis einzelner Zellen nur bedingt Aussagen über die Prognose eines Betroffenen. Viele Untersuchungen belegen, dass einzelne Zellen nicht automatisch als Metastasierung angesehen werden können. Ihnen fehlt anscheinend oft die eigentliche Bösartigkeit, die sie befähigen würde, echte Tochtergeschwülste zu bilden. Auch verharren Tumorzellen häufig für längere Zeit oder sogar für immer in Ruhestellung. Gefährlicher wird es, wenn einige dieser ruhenden Tumorzellen beginnen, sich wieder zu teilen, eine Eigenschaft, die möglicherweise nur bei den sogenannten Tumorstammzellen vorhanden ist. Solange es nicht gelingt, die ruhenden sicher von den gefährlichen Zellen zu unterscheiden, haben Einzelzellnachweise keinen Stellenwert in der Krebsdiagnostik und Krebstherapie. Wesentliche Erkenntnisse erhoffen sich Wissenschaftler und Mediziner daher von der Forschung an Tumorstammzellen, mehr dazu

http://www.krebsinformationsdienst.d...morstammzellen


Freundliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## LowRoad

*Hans-J,
*eine interessante Aufarbeitung! Warum metastasieren mache Tumore, andere nicht oder nur in bestimmte Organe/Gewebe? Auch der Bereich der Tumorstammzelle, ihre Entstehung, Bedeutung und therapeutische Ansätze diesbezüglich sind äusserst interessant. Ich hatte dazu schon mal ein kurzen Beitrag gebracht [1], wer will kann sich das ja noch mal anschauen.

Ich möchte aber hier nochmal auf die Bedeutung der verstreuten (disseminierten) Tumorzellen hinweisen, da dies wahrscheinlich das Bindeglied zu den oligometastasierten Erkrankungen stellt. Einleitend eine kleine Studie von Morgan & Kollegen[3]. Er suchte bei 569 Pts. vor einer geplanten Prostatektomie mit kurativer Intention, nach dissiminierten Tumorzellen (DTC) im Knochenmarkstroma (BMS). DTCs waren in 408 von 569 Pts. (72%) nachweisbar! Wir wissen aber, dass weit mehr als 28% der operierten Patienten, dauerhafte Remission erfahren, die DTCs demnach nicht weiter auffällig werden. Noch interessanter war, dass selbst bei 3 von 34 (8.8%) der als gesund eingestuften Männern (Kontrollgruppe) DTCs im Knochenstroma nachweisbar waren.

Ein Hinweis für den sehr frühen hämatogenen Metastasierungsprozess. Warum sich PCA Zellen so gerne im Knochen ansiedeln, liegt an deren Rezeptoreigenschaften. Hierbei steht die CXCL12 - CXCR4 Achse im Mittelpunkt des Interesses[5]:



Die Osteoblasten, die die hämatopoetische Stammzellnische ausbilden, können die angedockten Tumorzellen in einen "Dornröschenschlaf" versetzen[4]. Das erklärt zumindest teilweise, warum nach Primärtherapien lange rezidivfreie Zeiträume erkennbar sind.  Ein wichtiger Grund dieses "Dornröschenschlafs" ist das Immunsystem. Es z.B. durch Cortisondauertherapie zu kompromittieren erscheint zumindest in frühen PCA Stadien fraglich. Hier begründen sich meine Bedenken bezüglich einer frühen Therapie mit Abiraterone, welches mit Prednisolon oder einem ähnlichem Cortisonpräparat verabreicht wird. Enzalutamid (MDV3100) oder auch Galeterone (TOK-001), welche ohne Cortison auskommen erscheinen mir vorteilhafter (fast tracked for prostate cancer, aber noch nicht zugelassen).

Manche Überlegungen gehen auch dahin, die dissiminierten Tumorzellen, durch geeignete Medikamente, aus der Stammzellnische in die Zirkulation zu treiben, um sie einer entsprechenden Therapie zuführen zu können. Eine Knochenmarktransplantation macht man aber nicht ohne Not, da muss wohl noch etwas mehr Evidenz her.

In den Leitlinien wird von lokaler oder metastasierter Erkrankung gesprochen, der Zwischenbereich "oligometastasierte Prostatakrebs" existiert dort nicht. Von z.B. Messing[6] wissen wir, dass Pts. mit <=5 (Fern)Metastasen einen bedeutend günstigeren Krankheitsverlauf haben, als Männer mit mehr als 5 Metastasen. Er stellt die Frage, ob lokale Therapien dieser Metastasen nicht vorteilhaft sein könnte, bis hin zu dauerhafter Remission? Schick und Kollegen konnten zumindest eine Verlängerung der rezidivfreien Zeit zeigen[7]. Ralf hat einen erklärenden Text übersetzt [2], danke!

Sichere Entdeckung dieser "wenigen" Metastasen ist der Schlüssel zum Erfolg. Cholin PET/CT ist die Mindestvoraussetzung, PET/MRI ergibt besseren Organbezug und kann evt.
durch Diffusionsgewichtung (DW-MRI) ergänzende Daten liefern. USPIO-MRI ist momentan nur bei Bravo in Orlando möglich, Kosten etwa $7.5000,-! Barentsz will ab Oktober mit einem neuen USPIO Verfahren wieder OnLine sein, drücken wir ihm die Daumen.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* LowRoad, Prostate Cancer Stem Cell Therapy: Hype or Hope? 
*[2]:* RalfDm, Der oligometastasierte Prostatakrebs 
*[3]:* Morgan, Disseminated tumor cells and risk for prostate cancer recurrence
*[4]:* Helmberg, KNOCHEN-STOFFWECHSEL
*[5]:* Dalton, The Bone Marrow Microenvironment as a Tumor Sanctuary and Contributor to Drug Resistance
*[6]:* Messing, Is there a favorable subset of patients with prostate cancer who develop oligometastases?
*[7]:* Schick, A Limited Course Of Androgen Deprivation And High Dose Targeted Radiotherapy Of Regional And/or Distant Oligometastatic Recurrences May Prolong Biochemical Free Survival In Prostate Cancer Patients

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Andie&Forum,

danke für das Feedback, welches fast kongruent mit den derzeitigem Wissenschaftsstand meiner Ausführungen sind, sieht man von den unterschiedlichen Beforschungen der Rezeptoren einmal ab.




> Noch interessanter war, dass selbst bei 3 von 34 (8.8%) der als gesund eingestuften Männern (Kontrollgruppe) DTCs im Knochenstroma nachweisbar waren.
> 
> Ein Hinweis für den sehr frühen hämatogenen Metastasierungsprozess. Warum sich PCA Zellen so gerne im Knochen ansiedeln, liegt an deren Rezeptoreigenschaften. Hierbei steht die CXCL12 - CXCR4 Achse im Mittelpunkt des Interesses[5]:


Natürlich gibt es kein besserer Wirt für Tumormetastasen ( hämatogene Aussaat ) als Knochenmarkszellen.
Einen direkteren Weg zur Bedienung - zum Wachsen und Ausdehnen - kann es nicht geben.

Aber ist der Weg der Feststellung dieser Metastasen - ohne Therapiekonsequenz - nach der derzeitigen Lehrmeinung - überflüssig?
Wäre es nicht an der Zeit, die derzeitige grundsätzliche Vorgehensweise kritisch zu hinterfragen, dieses vor allen Dingen bei der Chemotherapie?

Es dürfte wohl bei dieser zugelassenen Standardtherapie mit den hohen NW und einer derart bescheidenen Erfolgsrate die Frage erlaubt sein, was hier eigentlich den Betroffenen angetan wird.




> In den Leitlinien wird von lokaler oder metastasierter Erkrankung gesprochen, der Zwischenbereich "oligometastasierte Prostatakrebs" existiert dort nicht. Von z.B. Messing[6] wissen wir, dass Pts. mit <=5 (Fern)Metastasen einen bedeutend günstigeren Krankheitsverlauf haben, als Männer mit mehr als 5 Metastasen. Er stellt die Frage, ob lokale Therapien dieser Metastasen nicht vorteilhaft sein könnte, bis hin zu dauerhafter Remission?


Oligo (aus griechisch _olígos_ wenig, gering)

Deine Frage der Behandlung von Einzelmetastasen bejahe ich als Betroffener auch, denn die Forschng gibt klar an, wieviel 10 hoch 6-9 T.Z.  hier abschilfern können. Hier die These zu vertreten, das nur Symtome eine Behandlung rechtfertigen, dürfte dem Betroffenen nicht gerecht werden.
Stellt man die Lebensverlängerung einer Chemo z. B. mit Doxetaxel hier gegenüber mit den bekannten NW, erscheint diese Lehrmeinung als eine kaum zu rechtfertigende und vertretbare Therapieform.

Nicht umsonst wird diese Therapie beim PCa von nicht wenigen Wissenschaftler und Ärzte in Frage gestellt.

Laß mich noch einmal auf das Immunsystem zurückkommen.
Gerade in dieser Phase ist es von höchstem Interesse, festzustellen, dass metastasierte TZ sich der Eigenschaft bedienen, den natürlichen Abwehrmechanismus - hier das Immunsystem herunterzuregulieen, ja so gar abzuschalten.

Hier dürfte der Schlüssel liegen und hier wird zunehmend geforscht.
Wenn es gelingt, den Stoffwechsel von Tumoren näher zu analysieren und auf Basis der körpereigenen Abwehrmechanismen - im Verbund - die TZ anzugehen, ist man einen Meilenstein weiter.

Ich sehe - in naher Zukunft - einen Paradigmenwechsel hin zur biologischen, immunologischen Tumortherapie - weniger auf die individuelle Typiesierung, sondern in der Stoffwechsellehre und die sich daraus ergebenen Therapieformen.

Tumorproliferation/angiogenese läßt sich offenbar nicht vermeiden durch Rezeptorblockade, Pathwayblockade oder vorübergehende TZ- Reduzierung von ausschließlich schnellwachsenden TZ, sondern durch Reduzierung von Tumorstammzellen, Stimmulerung des Immunsystems, Wiederherstellung und Aktivierung von Makrophagen, Oxygenierung, Vermeidung der Hypoxie und Resistenzen.

Um nur einige auszuführen.

Dieses ist nicht meine Meinung, sondern der derzeitige Stand der Wissenschaft. Nachzulesen überall.
Wenn diese Erkenntnisse von der Schulmedizin nicht genügend berücksichtigt werden, sollte man nach den Gründen fragen.

Es ist auch nicht meine Meinung - hier die derzeitigen und schon seit 20 Jahren wenig erfolgreiche oder stagnierenden Behandlungsformen - bei Metastasierung, in Frage zu stellen, sondern diese Erkenntnisse sind onkologischen Stellungnahmen entnommen, welche von verantwortungsvollen Onkologen selber einer kritischen Würdigung unterzogen werden.

Freundliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Dieses ist nicht meine Meinung, sondern der derzeitige Stand der Wissenschaft. Nachzulesen überall.
> Wenn diese Erkenntnisse von der Schulmedizin nicht genügend berücksichtigt werden, sollte man nach den Gründen fragen.
> 
> Es ist auch nicht meine Meinung - hier die derzeitigen und schon seit 20 Jahren wenig erfolgreiche oder stagnierenden Behandlungsformen - bei Metastasierung, in Frage zu stellen, sondern diese Erkenntnisse sind onkologischen Stellungnahmen entnommen, welche von verantwortungsvollen Onkologen selber einer kritischen Würdigung unterzogen werden.


Lieber Hans-Jürgen,

einmal mehr möchte ich Dir Respekt für Deine umfangreichen Recherchen sowie des Kundtuns eigener Erkenntnisse bezeugen. Wenn wir doch wenigstens von den schon erkannten Fakten profitieren könnten, die oftmals, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, in der Versenkung verschwinden bzw. schlicht ignoriert werden.

*"Zwei Dinge pflegen den Fortschritt der Medizin aufzuhalten: Autoritäten und Systeme"
*(Rudolf Virchow - 1821-1902 - deutscher Arzt)

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Harald,

danke für Deine Worte und Deinem sehr weisen Zusatz - wie immer treffsicher - und mit Hintergrund.




> *"Zwei Dinge pflegen den Fortschritt der Medizin aufzuhalten: Autoritäten und Systeme"
> *(Rudolf Virchow - 1821-1902 - deutscher Arzt)


Freundliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Wunderbar dazu hast du ja Al-Abadi und einige seiner Fallbeispiele angeführt. Somit hätte es deiner - etwas tiefgründigen Fragerei - nicht bedurft...


*Hans-J.,*
also wir kommen ein Stückchen voran, sind wir uns doch jetzt wenigsten einig, was du unter "Redifferenzierung" verstehst: *die Umwandlung von aneuploidien Tumoren in diploide Zellen*. Al-Abadi setzt dazu eine apotoseauslösende Chemotherapie ein, das ist ja gerade nicht dein Ansatz. Also nochmal: 

_Wie funktioniert die "Redifferenzierung" bei dir mit "Selen, Retinsäure, Vitamin A, D, u.a" ohne Apoptose???_

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Andi,

die Bezeichnung Aneuploidie ist eigentlich irreführend für die Malignitätsbefundung beim PCa. Es ist eher als übergeordnete Instanz einzuordnen. Ansonsten kommen nach diploid die jeweiligen Steigerungen, nämlich peridiploid, peritetraploid, x-ploide und letztlich multiploid zur Anwendung, und ich weiß, dass Du das weißt.

Bitte auch *hier lesen.

*Mit der DNA-Zytometrie misst man sowohl das Ausmaß der chromosomalen Aneuploidie (DNA-Aneuploidie) als auch ihre Unterschiedlichkeit (DNA-Multiploidie).

Zur Abrundung noch einmal *dies.

**"Mit dem Altwerden ist es wie mit auf einen Berg steigen: je höher man steigt, desto mehr schwinden die Kräfte, aber umso weiter sieht man"*
(Ingmar Bergman)

Gruß Harald

----------


## LowRoad

Harald,
ja, weiß ich wohl, habe ich doch selbst einen x-ploiden Tumor an Bord. Lassen wir den Begriff _"Aneuploidie"_ einfach für _"nicht diploid"_ stehen. Ich will ja auch nur wissen, wie man den wieder nach diploid umwandeln könnte, ohne Apoptose z.B. durch Chemotherapie. Warten wir mal die Antwort von Hans-J. ab...

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo @all,

@Harald, auch meine verspäteten Glückwünsche und DANKE für die Links.
Bei erstem zeigen die chromosomalen Abweichungen die Folgen auf. In Bezug der Auslösung der natürlichen Apoptose schweigen sie.
Da wollen wir aber hin und das mit Focus auf unsere Prostataerkrankung.
Hier ist es unabdingbar, dass wir uns wieder mit dem Zellzyklus zur natürlichen Apoptose auseinandersetzen.
Ich setze bei der DNA - Zytometrie die Kenntnis aller Stadien voraus.
 Das unser Focus auf Redifferenzierung ausgerichtet ist und entdifferenzierte TZ  i.d.R. aneuploid, beinhaltet dieses Stadium natürlich auch die x-ploiden-tetraploiden-diploiden  TZ/Gewebsanteile.

Wir müssen auch die *natürliche  Apoptose* und die *nekrotischen Apoptose*  auseinanderhalten, denn hier ergeben sich später unterschiedliche, wissenschaftliche Bewertungen und *ABLÄUFE* im Zellzyklus.
 Normalerweise durchläuft eine gesunde Zelle von ihrer Entstehung bis zu ihrer ersten Teilung eine Art Zyklus. Das gilt für alle Zellarten, auch wenn je nach Zellart der Zyklus unterschiedlich schnell durchlaufen wird.

Zwischen den einzelnen Phasen entscheiden Wächterenzyme, ob die Zelle sich in die nächste Phase des Zyklus begeben soll.

*Genau diese Kontrolle aber fehlt den Krebszellen.
*
*Warum ist diese Kontrolle so wichtig?

*Bei einer Zellteilung wird die gesamte Erbsubstanz an beide Tochterzellen weitergegeben. In der Erbsubstanz sind alle Informationen enthalten, die eine Zelle, ja ein gesamter Organismus benötigt. Es entstehen aber ständig Schäden an der DNA, zum Beispiel durch schädliche Einflüsse von außen *(Strahlung, Chemikalien, aggressive Moleküle wie z. B. Radikale*) oder auch von innen (so können z. B. bei der Atmung in jeder Zelle kurzzeitig Radikale entstehen). *Auch beim Kopieren der DNA können Fehler unterlaufen. Ist die DNA in geringem Umfang geschädigt, so wird ein Reparaturmechanismus alarmiert, der aus einer Vielzahl von Proteinen besteht.* Sie sorgen dafür, dass der Schaden ausgebessert wird. ( Siehe dazu auch die Links von You tube ) DNA Repair.

 Erst dann kann eine Zelle weiter wachsen und sich weiter teilen.

*Was geschieht, wenn der Schaden  unbemerkt bleibt:
*
Bei einer Zellteilung wird er an die Tochterzellen weitergegeben, man nennt eine solche permanente Schädigung *dann Mutation*. Eine solche Mutation muss sich nicht unbedingt negativ auswirken. Treten aber zu viele Mutationen auf, so wählt die Zelle eine radikalere Antwort. Sie leitet einen Selbstmordmechanismus ein, die sogenannte Apoptose. Das ist biologisch sinnvoll, damit größere Erbschäden nicht an die Nachkommen weitergegeben werden und damit die Tochterzellen immer so gesund sind wie die Ausgangszellen.

*Was heißt eigentlich ,,entartet"? 
*
Die Ursachen für entartetes Wachstum liegen im Erbgut der Zelle, der DNA. Im Laufe des Lebens einer Zelle sammelt diese immer mehr Mutationen an, also Schäden an der DNA. Je stärker die Erbsubstanz im Laufe der Zeit geschädigt wurde, desto höher ist auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass irgendwann die DNA eines *"Wächterproteins''* geschädigt wird. Genau aus diesem Grund tritt Krebs im Alter häufiger auf.

http://www.pathologie-nuertingen.de/index.php?dnacyto


*Wächterproteine überprüfen die Erbsubstanz zwischen den verschiedenen Phasen des Zellzyklus.
*
Sie können also die Verdopplung der DNA (in der G1-Phase) blockieren, den Zyklus sozusagen bremsen, oder aber die Teilung einleiten und den Zyklus damit vorantreiben. Das am besten untersuchte Wächterprotein ist das sogenannte P53. Jedoch kommen auch dem BCL 2 und noch einige neuere Proteine wichtige Bedeutung zu.

* P53 leitet, je nach "Gesundheitszustand" der Erbsubstanz, verschiedene Maßnahmen ein:
*
Es sorgt dafür, dass die DNA repariert wird, oder es leitet im schlimmsten Fall den_ programmierten Selbstmord (Apoptose)_ ein. *Wenn die Erbinformation für dieses Protein beschädigt ist, dann kann es seine Kontrollfunktion nicht mehr oder nur ungenügend ausüben - und dann kommt es zu einem unkontrollierten Wachstum der Zelle.* Wenn Zellen sich aufgrund einer oder mehrerer solcher Mutationen unkontrolliert vermehren, also häufiger teilen, *nennt man sie "entartet".

* D*as "entartete" Wachstum äußert sich in einer unregelmäßigen Chromosomenverteilung, so dass Tumorzellen u. U. einen Chromosomensatz von beispielsweise 3c, 7c oder 10c beinhalten.

**Das Tumorsupressor-Protein p53 und DNA-Reparatur*

P53 wird auch als Wächter des Genoms bezeichnet und spielt eine kritische Rolle in der Erhaltung der Integrität des Genoms. Besonders deutlich macht das die Tatsache, dass in >50% der menschlichen Tumore ein verändertes p53 vorliegt (Crawford, 1983, Harris 1993, Levine 1997). Das p53-Protein agiert primär als Transkriptionsfaktor und kann verschiedene zelluläre Prozesse durch Aktivierung oder Repression der Transkription vieler Gene vermitteln, _deren Produkte in Zellzyklusregulation, DNA-Reparatur und programmierten Zelltod involviert sind_ (El- Deiry, 1998, Zhao et al. 2000, Vogelstein et al. 2000). Die Aktivierung von p53 kann unter anderem auf folgenden gut untersuchten Wegen erfolgen:


Und weiter geht es, mit einem einfachen, neueren Modell des Zellzyklus, damit wir uns langsam @Andies Frage nähern:



 


*Regulation des Zellzyklus* Ein molekulares Kontrollsystem steuert den Zellzyklus.
 Der Zellzyklus ist durch ein Zellzyklus-Kontrollsystem gesteuert, welches Schlüsselereignisse auslöst und kontrolliert. 
  Ein wichtiger Teil dieses Kontrollsystems sind die Kontrollpunkte=Checkpoints

Kontrollpunkte sind kritische Punkte im Zellzyklus wo Stopp- und Weitersignale den Weitergang des Zyklus bestimmen.

  Tierzellen haben eingebaute Stoppsignale, welche den Zyklus stoppen, bis sie von einem Weitersignal aufgehoben werden. Bekannte Kontrollpunkte sind:

 G1 = Restriktionspunkt; liegt in der G1-Phase; hier wird entschieden ob die Zelle geteilt wird oder nicht: wenn hier kein Weitersignal eintrifft, wechselt die Zelle in die G0-Phase. 
    Das heisst, dass die Zelle den Zellzyklus verlassen hat und nun in einem Status ist in welchem sie sich nicht mehr teilt; die meisten menschlichen Zellen sind in diesem Status, einige Zellen (z.B Leberzellen)      können zurückgerufen werden G2 = liegt am Ende der G2-Phase und leitet die M-Phase ein M = kontrolliert den Beginn der Anaphase; MPF bricht auseinander

Das wäre der Idealfall des programmierten Apoptosetodes von Zellen.

*Und jetzt zur Wirklichkeit bei entarteten Zellen:

*


> Fachleute haben noch eine weitere Erklärung: Nicht alle Zellen in einem Tumor verhalten sich gleich. Tumorgewebe, das ursprünglich aus einer einzigen geschädigten Zelle entstanden ist, verändert sich im Lauf der Erkrankung. Bei den vielen Zellteilungen, die schnell wachsende Krebsarten durchlaufen, können neue Eigenschaften entstehen. Unter Umständen  bilden sich Zellen, die nicht mehr angreifbar durch Zytostatika sind: Sie haben eine Resistenz entwickelt, oder, anders ausgedrückt, sie sind nicht (mehr) chemosensibel oder chemosensitiv. Von ihnen können neues Tumorwachstum und eine Metastasierung ausgehen.
> 
> Verantwortlich für die Resistenzentwicklung sind nach bisherigem Kenntnisstand mehrere Mechanismen. Zellen sterben bei einer Chemotherapie nicht ab,
> 
> 
> 
> weil sie während der Therapie in einer Art Schlafzustand waren und sich nicht geteilt haben,weil die Wirkstoffe zur Chemotherapie nicht das gesamte Gewebe in ausreichend hoher Konzentration erreichen, oderweil das Tumorgewebe ungewöhnlich schnell "entgiftet" und das Medikament schnell aus den Zellen ausgeschleust wird.
> 
> 
> ...


*


Wäre dies ein möglicher Ansatz, anstatt p53 durch Zytostatika mutieren zu lassen?

*Wildtyp p53schützt nach DNA-Schädigungen vor Mutationen,indem es die Reparatur der geschädigtenZellen einleitet, oder diese, bei zu starker Schädigung, durch Apoptose eliminiert.
Dies ist  glücklicherweise  der häufigste Fall. Wird dennoch durch eine Mutation als Folge einer unvollständigen Reparatur ein Onkogen aktiviert, führt dies zu
einer DNA-schadens-unabhängigen Aktivierung von p53, und die präkanzeröse Zelle kann ebenfalls noch durch Apoptose oder terminalen Wachstumsarrest (Seneszenz) entfernt werden. *Die Überwindung dieses Blocks ist die schwierigste Hürde für eine präkanzeröse Zelle in ihrer Evolution zur Tumorzelle.*

*Dieser Schritt bedingt immer die Ausschaltung von p53, entweder durch Mutation, wie es in ca. 50% aller Tumoren der Fall ist, oder durch Inaktivierung bzw. Umgehung von p53-Signalwegen.
* Ist dieser Schritt erfolgt, beginnt nach der Phase der Tumorinitiation die Phase der Tumorprogression, die zum Primärtumor bis hin zum metastasierenden Tumor führen kann. Die Tumorprogression kann auch in Gegenwart von Wildtyp p53 erfolgen (allerdings müssen dann einige p53-Signalwege ausgeschaltet sein!), wird aber in vielen Tumoren durch die Gegenwart von mutiertem p53 begünstigt, mit den oben beschriebenen negativen Folgen für den Tumorpatienten.

Siehe Link:

*http://www.biospektrum.de/blatt/d_bs_pdf&_id=934308*
*
Wenn wir an diesem Punkt des Lerninputs sind, können wir gerne über die Differenzierung oder auch Redifferenzierung sprechen, welche evtl. über den Zellzyklus, den Checkpoints, den Tumorsuppressoren SOWOHL den programmierten als auch den nekrotischen Zelltod anstossen kann.

Hans-J.



*

----------


## LowRoad

> Apoptose ist keine Rediffenzierung!





> Wo hast du denn dieses geschrieben gesehen? Hier bringst du Apoptose in Verbindung mit Redifferenzierung. Hat niemand gemacht.





> Scheinbar irrtümlich hatte ich vermutet, Redifferenziereung hat in deinen Augen was mit Apoptose zu tun. Wenn nicht - *was ist denn dann die sagenumwobene "Redifferenzierung" wovon die Alternativmediziner so gerne reden?*


*Mein lieber Hans-J.,*
sehr schön fände ich, wenn du noch die Zeit finden würdest, auf dieses offene Problem einzugehen. Du hast da sehr entschieden argumentiert, und auch immer auf dein große Lernerfahrung hingewiesen, so dass ich davon ausgehen durfte, hier würde sich evt. eine Therapieoption eröffnen, welche es den Betroffenen Kollegen ermöglichen könnte ihre seit Jahren vorhandenen aneuploidien (nicht diploiden) Tumorzellen, ohne apoptoseauslösende Selektionsverfahren, wieder in harmlosere diploide Tumore zu verwandeln. Das wäre ein riesen Vorteil, eine Option nach der wir alle suchen!

Mein Dank im Voraus!

----------


## Hans-J.

Mein lieber Andi,

einige Deiner Ausführungen sind irritierend.
Du gestattest mir hier zunächst um Aufklärung zu bitten, ehe ich weiteres ausführe.




> Zitat von *LowRoad*  
>                  Apoptose ist keine Rediffenzierung!
>  Zitat von *Hans-J.*  
>                  Wo hast du denn dieses geschrieben gesehen? Hier bringst du Apoptose in Verbindung mit Redifferenzierung. Hat niemand gemacht.


Du wiederholst das, nachdem ich eine zwar sehr kurze Zusammenfassung gab, nach einer doch sehr ausführlichen und ich glaube auch verständlichen Herleitung, welches sehr eindeutig diese Frage geklärt hat. 




> *Wenn wir an diesem Punkt des Lerninputs  sind, können wir gerne über die Differenzierung oder auch  Redifferenzierung sprechen, welche evtl. über den Zellzyklus, den  Checkpoints, den Tumorsuppressoren SOWOHL den programmierten als auch  den nekrotischen Zelltod anstossen kann.*


Damit ist doch klar dagelegt und hergeleitet, dass Re oder Differenzierung selber keine Apoptose induziert.




> *Du hast da sehr entschieden argumentiert, und auch immer auf dein große  Lernerfahrung hingewiesen,* so dass ich davon ausgehen durfte, hier würde  sich evt. eine Therapieoption eröffnen, welche es den Betroffenen  Kollegen ermöglichen könnte ihre seit Jahren vorhandenen aneuploidien  (nicht diploiden) Tumorzellen, ohne apoptoseauslösende  Selektionsverfahren, wieder in harmlosere diploide Tumore zu verwandeln.  Das wäre ein riesen Vorteil, eine Option nach der wir alle suchen!


Kannst du mir die Stellen kenntlich machen, wo ich auch immer auf meine große Lernerfahrung hingewiesen habe? Und weiter:




> *ohne apoptoseauslösende  Selektionsverfahren,* wieder in harmlosere diploide Tumore zu verwandeln.


Ich bedaure, auf deine weiteren Reststriktionen nicht die gewünschte Antwort geben zu können, die offenbar wohl mehr deinen Vorstellungen entsprechen sollen, als den Abläufen zur Apoptose im Zellzyklus.

Deine Argumente und Darlegungen waren schon immer sehr frei in der Interpretation und Auslegung, aber bei aller Tolleranz darf und muß sich der Zitierte auch irgendwo mit seiner Aussage wiederfinden können.
Er muß auch nicht auf jede selfmade Interpretation in Gegenrede gehen, wenn er etwas anderes schrieb.
Aber in einem bin ich noch in der Pflicht.




> *was ist denn dann die sagenumwobene "Redifferenzierung" wovon die Alternativmediziner so gerne reden?*


Und da werde ich liefern.

Hans-J.

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Und da werde ich liefern.


Mein lieber Hans-J.,
du machst es diesmal aber spannend... Na gut, dann übe ich mich noch etwas in Geduld.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Und da werde ich liefern. Hans-J.


Unter "Redifferenzierung" verstehen die Komplementärmediziner, dass sich eine "entartete"
( Entdifferenzierte ) Zelle, sei es durch exogene Faktoren wie Umweltgifte etc., oder aber auch durch endogene Dispositionen, erbliche Gendefekte usw., durch div. Therapieoptionen wieder in eine normale Zelle, oder in einem nächst höheren Entdifferenzierungsgrad, zurück entwickelt, wie z.B. von GS 8 in GS 7 oder 6 usw.

Es findet also keine Apoptose (Zelltod) statt.

Als Entdifferenzierung bezeichnet man in der Medizin die Umwandlung von normalen, vollständig differenzierten Körperzellen in weniger differenzierte, dysplastische Zellen oder undifferenzierte, anaplastische Zellen.

Eine normale, vollständig differenzierte, Zelle, d. h. DNA, wird in der zytopathologischen Fachtermini als *Euploid* bezeichnet.
Dagegen wird eine defekte DNA als *Aneuploid* bezeichnet.

Tribukait hat im Kontext zu den div. Therapieoptionen die *aneuploide DNA*, Zellen, nochmals unterteilt hinsichtlich ihrer Aggressivität, in:

Peridiploid
Peritetraploid
Multiploid
X-ploid

Auch Gleason unterteilte die Architektur des "entartenden" Gewebes, Grad der Entdifferenzierung einer Krebszelle, auf einer Scala von 1-10.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## Hvielemi

Danke Helmut für die klarstellung der Nomenklatur.




> Unter "Redifferenzierung" verstehen die Komplementärmediziner, dass sich eine "entartete"
> ( Entdifferenzierte ) Zelle ... wieder in eine normale Zelle ... zurück entwickelt,


Genau so machen das die "Komplementärarchitekten" mit 
durch Einsturz entdifferenzierten Bauten: 
Einfach redifferenzieren und schon steht die Hütte wieder.
Der Wiederaufbau von Dresden, Pompeii oder Gaza ist ebenso 
ein Klacks, wie die Wiederherstellung einer gesunden Prostata ...

Nur eben:
"Komplementär"mediziner sind ebensowenig erfolgreich, 
wie diese fiktiven Alternativerchitekten es wären.
Kaputtmachen ist nun mal viel einfacher, als wieder zusammenbauen.
Stichwort Entropie.

Fazit:
Vergesst "Redifferenzierung".
Zielführend ist es, entdifferenzierte Zellen zu entfernen, zu zerstören oder
an der Teilung zu hindern. Das machen Chirurgie, Strahlentherapie und
und Endokrinologie (AHT).

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Liebster Konrad,

in der Industriemontage werden auch die Terminis gebraucht wie, "Montage" (Aufbau), "Demontage" Rückbau und
" Remontage" das Zurückgebaute wird wieder aufgebaut.
Genau so wünsche ich Dir Konrad eine erfolgreiche "Remontage" Deiner Vitalität.

Lustig, gelle......

Gruss Helmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> "Montage" (Aufbau), "Demontage" Rückbau und
> " Remontage" 
> 
> Lustig, gelle...


Gut gekontert, Helmut!  :L&auml;cheln:  

Aber: 
Zur "Remontage" bedarf es einer sorgfältig dokumentierten "Demontage"
oder der ursprünglichen Montagepläne und durch die Demontage
unbeschadetes Material. Die Zerstörungen in Gaza erfolgen aber mit
Sprengstoff. Da gibt es nix mehr zu remontieren.

In entdifferenzierten Zellen ist der Plan zerstört, das Material kapputt. 
Einfach "remontieren" geht also nicht mehr.
Wer bitte liefert den Plan, wer das Material, um aus einer Zelle mit
gestörtem Teilungsverhalten und gebrochenen Chromosomen
wieder gesunde, diploide Zellen zu bauen?

"Vitamin B17" und Acerola reichen da nicht aus.

Traurig, gelle ...

Konrad

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Wer bitte liefert den Plan, wer das Material, um aus einer Zelle mit
> gestörtem Teilungsverhalten und gebrochenen Chromosomen
> wieder gesunde, diploide Zellen zu bauen?
> 
> "Vitamin B17" und Acerola reichen da nicht aus.
> 
> Traurig, gelle ...


Ups...Konrad, "Nix genaues was man" wie die Hesse, die Frankforter, oder die aus èm Main-Taunus-Kreis (MTK), die da heissen, Königstein, Eppstein, Oberursel oder sogar Kronbersch..., zu sagen pflegen, und so wie Du auch
"hessisch babbele" und verstehen kannst. Solch Geheimnisse bringt ein Säntis-WE zu Tage.

Zurück zu Deiner Frage Konrad, wer da den "Re-Genplan" liefern soll. Da musst Du Dich in der Tat an die Kapazitäten der Komplementärmedizin wenden.

Ich wollte nur einmal "Klarheit" in die Endlosdiskussion, Nomenklatur, div. Interpretationen gewisser missverstandener "Fachterminis" bringen, welche sich eigentlich m. u. aus dem Skatspiel ableiten lassen.
Da gibt es ja auch "Re und Contra".  Aber Du spielst ja kein Skat...., oder auch ein sog. "Re-Set" beim PC, bei verlorenen oder beschädigten Dateien, gelle

Gruss Helmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> Main-Taunus-Kreis (MTK), die da heissen, Königstein, Eppstein, Oberursel oder sogar Kronbersch...


nix MTK:  
Kronbäsch, Könischtein und Oschl gehören immer noch zum Hochtaunuskreis, zu Hombosch (HG) ...




> Zurück zu Deiner Frage Konrad, wer da den "Re-Genplan" liefern soll. 
> Da musst Du Dich in der Tat an die Kapazitäten der Komplementärmedizin wenden.


Damit machte man den Bock zum Gärtner. 
Wer bitte sollte das sein?




> Ich wollte nur einmal "Klarheit" in die Endlosdiskussion, Nomenklatur, ...


Dafür hab ich Dir ausdrücklich gedankt und tue es hier ein weiteres mal.
Hoffentlich hat auch Hans-J. deine Erläuterungen gelesen und verstanden.
Sonst reibt sich der Andi noch auf.

Carpe diem!
Konrad


PS:
Wenn ich zum Fenster rausschaue, sehe ich nicht den Säntis, 
sondern seit gestern Nachmittag ununterbrochen Nebel und Regen. 
So gesehen hatten wir durchaus Wetterglück auf dem Berg.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Damit machte man den Bock zum Gärtner. 
> Wer bitte sollte das sein?


Da wären z.B.:

Dr. Elfriede Budwig (OEK) versus Otto Wartburg
Kuhl
Fryda
Thaller`s Immuntherapie
Dr. Coy (ketogene Ernährung)

Um einige zu nennen. Mehr von "Wolfgang aus Berlin" in seinem endlos Thread, Schach dem Krebs"
siehe:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...em-Krebs/page2

Weiterhin empfehlenswerte Literatur dazu, z.B.:

Lothar Hirneise, "Chemotherapie heilt Krebs und die Erde ist eine Scheibe."

Hirneise hat ca. 30 Jahre lang sämtliche komplementärmedizinische Ansätze mit den schulmedizinischen Standards verglichen, für jede Krebsart, und jeweils ein persönliches Fazit dazu abgegeben.

Larry Clapp: "Prostate Health in 90 Days."

Clapp selbst war Träger eines PCa `s (GS von 7)

Dies nur am Rande.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## Wolfjanz

Hallo Helmut,

was ist Larry Clapp´s praktisches Therapie-Fazit?

Gruss, 
WJ

----------


## Hvielemi

> was ist Larry Clapp´s praktisches Therapie-Fazit?


Der hat sich nicht nur selbst von seinem PCa geheilt, sondern gleich
auch noch sein Sexleben bereichert. Natürlich ohne jedes Medikament ...

Was sind wir doch alle so blöd ...

Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## Wolfjanz

ich versteh nur dabblju-dabblju-dabblju.bahnhof.dot.komm, lol

Danke, Konrad
Gruss,
WJ

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> ich versteh nur dabblju-dabblju-dabblju.bahnhof.dot.komm, lol


Hallo Wolfjanz,

mehr mußt Du auch nicht verstehen.

Mein  posting # 124 galt eher einem kleinen Ausflug anderer Blickwinkel und  hat auch nichts mit dem Eröffnungsthread zu tun, in dem eine Optimierung  bestehender Standardtherapien auf der Grundlage der Stammzellforschung  diskutiert wird.

Alles andere ist eine "Glaubensfrage." mit keinerlei Evidenz.

Um das Thema der Komplementärmedizin abzuschließen, Redifferenzierung schlechthin, mein persönliches Fazit für das PCa dazu.

Diese  Ansätze, insbesondere die von Larry Clapp, können, wenn überhaupt,  erfolgreich sein bei "Low Risk-Tumore.", d.h. bis max. einem GS von 7a,  im erweiterten Sinne für nicht behandlungsbedürftige Enitäten.
Anders  sieht es bei den s. g. "High Risk-Tumoren", > GS 7a, oder bei einem  CRPCa, aus. Hierbei handelt es sich um eine grundsätzliche andere  Tumorerkrankung und es bedarf hierfür weitere Grundlagenforschung um  "kurative" Therapieansätze zu erzielen. Die bisherigen schulmed. Standards, sowie die komplementärmed. Ansätze,  sind  dazu nicht in der Lage.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## LowRoad

> ..."Vitamin B17" und Acerola reichen da nicht aus.


*Konrad*, du meinst wahrscheinlich "_GRAVIOLA_", was bekanntlich ein "10000 Times Stronger Killer Of Cancer Than Chemo" ist  :L&auml;cheln:  




> Diese Ansätze, insbesondere die von Larry Clapp, können, wenn überhaupt, erfolgreich sein bei "Low Risk-Tumore.", d.h. bis max. einem GS von 7a, im erweiterten Sinne für nicht behandlungsbedürftige Enitäten.
> Anders sieht es bei den s. g. "High Risk-Tumoren", > GS 7a, oder bei einem CRPCa, aus. Hierbei handelt es sich um eine grundsätzliche andere Tumorerkrankung und es bedarf hierfür weitere Grundlagenforschung um "kurative" Therapieansätze zu erzielen. Die bisherigen schulmed. Standards, sowie die komplementärmed. Ansätze, sind dazu nicht in der Lage.


*+1*

----------


## hartmuth

Liebe Leute,
meint ihr nicht das ihr euch etwas zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnt mir euren bisweilen etwas besserwisserisch  anmutenden statements gegen die Redifferenzierung, die es doch gar nicht geben kann!
Ihr scheint die Dinge durch die Brille des Ingenieurmäßigen, des logisch Ableitbaren zu sehen, aber diese Brille paßt in der Zellbiologie einfach nicht, die ja noch so viele Rätsel in sich birgt.
Natürlich ist es berechtigt zu fragen, woher eine deformierte, dedifferenzierte Zelle wissen soll, wie sie sich redifferenzieren, also wiederherstellen soll, wenn doch ein Plan gar nicht mehr zu existieren scheint?
Aber ist es auch nicht berechtigt zu fragen, woher all die Millionen Zellen ihren Plan haben, die tagtäglich zerrissen durch Verletzungen, zerschossen durch Strahlen, deformiert durch Umweltgifte usw. doch in der Lage sind sich wieder herzustellen, sich selbst zu reparieren und selbst ihre beschädigte DNA wieder hinzukriegen? Oder wird die grundsätzliche Fähigkeit der Zellen, sich selbst zu reparieren auch bestritten? Das Reparaturgeschehen in der Zellbiologie  ist Fakt und jede längere Pause bei Bestrahlungspatienten z.B. wird genau aus diesem Grunde vermieden. Ja, woher diese Zellen ihren Reparaturplan haben, das weiß ich auch nicht, aber ihn muß es irgendwie geben. Tolle Sache, was da die Natur eingerichtet hat!

Warum also soll man sich nicht auch eine Redifferenzierung von Tumorzellen vorstellen können?
In der nicht-onkologischen Zellforschung finden sich zahlreiche Beispiele, wo an der Redifferenzierung von Zellen gearbeitet wird und für diese Leute ist es keine Wolkenkuckucksheim einen solche zu erreichen. Und sie haben was erreicht. DAs kann man nachlesen. Aber auch in der Onkologie gibt es Beispiele ohne auf Alternativmedizinier und ihre Theorien zurückgreifen zu müssen, die längst nicht widerlegt sind. Nur um einen Eindruck zu vermitteln:  Bühler und seine Arbeitsgruppe konnten z.B. auf einen Gynäkologenkongreß vortragen und zeigen dass durch Reexpression von K18 in kultivierten Mammakarzinomzellen deren Malignität stark zurückgeht: Die aggressiv metastasierende Zellinie MDA-231 verlor durch Transfektion des K18 Gens vollständig ihr invasives und metastatisches Potential  sowohl in vitro als auch im Tierexperiment. (Bühler et al. ,Keratin 18 transfizierte Mammakarzinomzellen induzieren Redifferenzierung und Benignität in benachbarten Wildtypzellen  günstige Voraussetzungen für eine Gentherapie?). Ich weiß nicht, was hier abgeht, aber die Leute sprechen hier nicht von low-risk-Tumoren, die sie "redifferenziert" haben!
Nein, liebe Freunde, setzt euch mal ernsthaft, produktiv mit dem Thema auseinander oder laßt es bleiben. Die Sache ist komplizierter und offensichtlich geheimnisvoller als ihr ahnt. Würde mich gerne damit näher befassen, aber mir fehlt dazu leider die Zeit. Deshalb nur dieser Einwurf von mir. Laßts euch gut gehen!

----------


## LowRoad

> ...meint ihr nicht das ihr euch etwas zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnt mir euren bisweilen etwas besserwisserisch  anmutenden statements...


Nö!




> ...Nein, liebe Freunde, setzt euch mal ernsthaft, produktiv mit dem Thema auseinander...


Das war und ist meine Intention! 

Auch dir alles Gute!

----------


## hartmuth

> Das war und ist meine Intention!


Okay, Andi. Was nun? Ist nun eine Redifferenzierung im Sinne einer "Remalignisierung" von Tumorzellen aus deiner Sicht denkbar oder nicht? Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe hast du dies ausgeschlossen, andere zumindest. Ich denke ich habe ein Beispiel aus der Forschung angeführt.
Was mir nicht gefällt an der Kritik von Hans-J's Ausführungen - so dies denn so beabsichtigt war -, dass man sich ziemlich ignorant oder aus Unwissenheit über anerkanntes Basiswissen der Zellbiologie hinwegsetzt. Die "Alternativen" sind beileibe keine Welten von diesem Basiswissen entfernt, auch wenn da noch vieles an praktischer Beweiskraft fehlt.

----------


## LowRoad

*Mein lieber Hartmut,*
wenn du den Thread weiter oben durchliest, wirst du erkennen, dass Redifferenzierung von Hans-J. als Umwandlung von aneuploiden (nicht diploiden) Tumorzellen in diploide Gesellen definiert wurde. Er selbst will dies ohne Stahl, Strahl, Chemo oder anderweitigen apoptoseauslösenden Verfahren hinbekommen. Hat er jedenfalls behauptet, und will liefern! Bevor ich sein Konzept nicht kenne, kann und will ich mich weder ignorant noch intelligent dazu äussern.

BTW. Beeinflussung von zellulären Eigenschaften durch Modulation der Signalwege ist ein alter Hut, weder neu noch strittig, aber ein völlig anderes Thema, denn dabei verändert man den Ploidengrad nicht.

----------


## Hans-J.

@Andi,

nun hast du mehrmals deine Fragen gestellt, antworten erhalten, die, wenn du dich auch nur etwas in meinen sehr ausführlichen Darlegungen eingelesen hättest, nicht nur hättest selber beantworten können, sondern dir damit auch einen Hintergrund erarbeitet.
Aber die wiederholten Anfragen und Abwandlungen im Zeitablauf - wie bei einem Wunschkonzert - zeigen deutlich, dass du nicht ernsthaft gewillt bist, hier einzusteigen.
Dieses Thema jedoch erlaubt kein - Stock picking - wie an der Börse, sondern Tiefgang in einer sehr schwierigen Thematik der DNA.

Wenn du die Redifferenzierung/Differenzierung verstehen willst und den Zellzyklus - in allen Phasen nicht singen kannst - lass es.

Hans-J. schrieb:



> Deine Argumente und Darlegungen waren schon immer sehr frei in der  Interpretation und Auslegung, aber bei aller Tolleranz darf und muß sich  der Zitierte auch irgendwo mit seiner Aussage wiederfinden können.
> Er muß auch nicht auf jede selfmade Interpretation in Gegenrede gehen, wenn er etwas anderes schrieb.
> Aber in einem bin ich noch in der Pflicht. 
> 
> Mit deiner Frage?
> 
> *was ist denn dann die sagenumwobene "Redifferenzierung" wovon die Alternativmediziner so gerne reden?* 
> 
> 
> Und da werde ich liefern.


Da die Thematik eine gewisse Ernsthaftigkeit erfordert, sehe ich das hier z. Z. als nicht für gegeben. Hier können wir - oder ihr dann hessisch babbele, gute, sachbezogene Argumente austauschen oder sonstige dialekte pflegen oder sonst was, aber aus meiner Sicht sehe ich diesen Thread nicht mehr dem erforderlichen Niveau der Thematik angepasst und räume ihn.
Natürlich passe ich auch den Leistungsort meiner Zusage auf Lieferung an.

Hans-J.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Aber ist es auch nicht berechtigt zu fragen, woher all die Millionen Zellen ihren Plan haben, die tagtäglich zerrissen durch Verletzungen, zerschossen durch Strahlen, deformiert durch Umweltgifte usw. doch in der Lage sind sich wieder herzustellen, sich selbst zu reparieren und selbst ihre beschädigte DNA wieder hinzukriegen?


Berechtigt ist diese Frage, genauso wie jede gestellte Hypothese in der Emperie.

In meinem letzten posting in diesem Thread zum Thema "Redifferenzierung" und das diese, egal ob durch komplementär- oder schulmedizinische Ansätze" nur für bestimmte Enitäten eingeschränkt ist, erschliesst sich aus meinem "analytischen", und normalen Menschenverstand, sollte ich diesen besitzen....

Wenn ich behaupte, dass "Redifferenzierung" komplementärmed. nur bei "Low Risk" Tumore funktionieren könnte, resultiert diese Annahme daraus, das bei diesen Enitäten noch Rudimente eines Gen-Bauplans in der Krebszelle vorhanden sind. Da kann noch "Repariert, Reanimiert, Redifferenziert ect." werden.
Diese Enitäten sind noch nicht soweit entdifferenziert wie bei einem "High-Risk" Tumor (> GS 7a, multi- oder X-ploid ). Da herrscht nur noch das "Chaos", ein unkontrolliertes Wachstum, ein Überlebenskampf der Krebszelle schlechthin, welche sich auf "intelligenter" Art-und Weise sämtlicher Therapieoptionen entgegensetzt. Eine teilweise "geordnete", rudimentäre, Zell-DNA-Struktur ist hier nicht mehr gegeben. Und "Wo nichts ist kann auch nichts mehr Redifferenziert werden."

Und nochmal, hier ging, geht, es um "Redifferenzierung" nicht mehr und nicht weniger!"

Gruss Helmut

----------


## Hvielemi

Helmut, ich nehm mal von Dir gewählte Zitat als Steilpass an:




> Zitat von *hartmuth*                                   Aber ist es auch nicht berechtigt zu fragen,  woher all die Millionen Zellen ihren Plan haben, die tagtäglich  zerrissen durch Verletzungen, zerschossen durch Strahlen, deformiert  durch Umweltgifte usw. doch in der Lage sind sich wieder herzustellen,  sich selbst zu reparieren und selbst ihre beschädigte DNA wieder  hinzukriegen?


Es grenzt ja an ein Wunder (also einen noch nicht erklärbaren Vorgang in der Natur), dass sich DNA-Defekte selbst reparieren können.
Bei gröberen Zelldefekten passiert das aber nicht, sondern die Zellen gehen in den programmierten Zelltod, die Apoptose.
Letztere verweigern Krebszellen, weil sie durch ihre vielen Defekte sowohl die Selbstreparaturfähigkeit als auch die Selbstkontrolle verloren haben UND dummerweise dennoch teilungsfähig geblieben sind. Für die Heilung von Krebs würde es vollkommen ausreichen, das Notprogramm der Apoptose wieder "einzuschalten". Die viel komplexere Aufgabe, die entdifferenzierten Zellen dazu zu bewegen, überzählige Chromosomen zu entsorgen, Bruchstücke wieder zusammenzusetzen und die richtigen Gene ein- und auszuschalten, um dann als bescheidene Prostatazellen irgendwo im dritten Lendenwirbel, in einem Paraaortalen Lymphknoten oder in Hirn, Lunge und Leber "brav" zu sein, ist gar nicht vonnöten.
Unser Körper hat es nicht geschafft, DIE EINE entdifferenzierte Zelle zu kontrollieren. Wie sollte das nun mit den milliardenfachen Klonen dieser einen Zelle geschehen und wozu?
Chemotherapie und Bestrahlung setzen darauf, den vorhandenen Chromosomen- und Gendefekten weitere hinzuzufügen, um so die Zellen doch noch zur Apoptose zu zwingen. Einen falschen Bauplan zu zerreissen ist nun mal viel einfacher, als den richtigen in tausenden Details zu rekonstruieren.
Wäre sicher nett, diesen Vorgang auch irgendwie gentechnisch anzustossen - milliardenfach und ohne gesunde Zellen dabei zu schädigen?

"Redifferenzierung" ist nicht nur äusserst unwahrscheinlich, sondern auch vollkommen unnötig.
Es reicht, in den Krebszellen auf irgendeine Weise die Apoptose auszulösen. 
Selbst das ist ein grosser Schritt.

Hvielemi

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Hallo Helmut,
> 
> was ist Larry Clapp´s praktisches Therapie-Fazit?Gruss, WJ


Hallo Wolfjanz,

nach  wiederholten durchlesen dieses Threads ist mir heute Deine Frage  aufgefallen, welche ich gerne versuche in kürze zu beantworten.

Genauso  wie Lothar Hirneise`s, und das ist das Interessante an beiden Autoren,  beide kommen übereinstimmend zu dem gleichen Therapie-Ergebnis ohne sich  überhaupt zu kennen, ist auch Clapp`s Anti-Krebstherapie auf drei  Säulen aufgebaut. Hirneise betrachtet hierbei sämtliche Krebsenitäten  schlechthin, während Clapp sich nur mit dem PCa, und sämtl.  Prostataerkrankungen, auseinander gesetzt hat, wobei letzteres für ihn die schlußgfogernde Konsequenz für ein PCa-Geschehen ist. (Entzündungstheorien)

Die Erkenntnis, dass Postulat, d.h. die 3 tragenden Säulen:

_"Entgiftung"

"Ernährungsumstellung"_

*"Geist und Seele",

*dass  bekannte "Leib-Seele-Problem", ein Termini aus der Psychosomatik  (Psycho = Seele, Somatik = Geist, Körper, Leib, " In einem gesunden Körper herrscht ein gesunder Geist."), darin unterscheiden sich die  Autoren von den Ansätzen etwas, was aber letztendlich keinen Tango  spielt.

Im Übrigen ist Hirneise Psychoanalytiker, der auch  " Hinterfragt ", was Clapp nicht tut. Zudem stellte Hirneise sich die  Frage, was Clapp nicht machte, welcher er auch wissenschaftlich nachging,

 "Was haben  diese Krebspatienten selbst getan, (auch eine Forderung im übertragenen Sinne, passend an dieser Stelle, von Uwe Peters, Gründer dieses Forums ) welche von der Schulmedizin aufgegeben  wurden, im sog. Endstadium waren, Pallativstation und Hospiz, dies nicht akzeptierten, und dann  doch noch eine Remission, "Heilung" erfuhren ?"  Daraus leitete er  letztendlich seine o.g. Therapieoptionen ab.

Er nennt es das *"3-E-Programm."*

*E-ntgiftung*, *E-ernährung, und E-nergie*.

Bezgl. der Ernährung, Hirneise klopfte sämtliche "Ernährungsfuzzis" ab wie z. B. Coy etc., favorisierte er letztendlich die Oel-Eiweis-Kost ( OEK ) nach Dr. Johanna Budwig, welche er persönlich kennenlernte bei seinen Recherchen,  versus Otto Wartburg. ( "da habe me se widder die Redifferenzierung") Diese begründet er auch suverän auf wissenschaftlicher Basis.

"Das  praktische Therapie-Fazit ?" Deiner Frage Wolfjanz ist, dass diese  Lebensumstellung für beide Autoren für immer beibehalten werden muss und  nicht jedem gelingt.

"Agate steht in der Küche und nickt mit dem Kopf."

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Voxelx

Hallo Helmut
dazu passt der gestrige Beitrag auf Arte http://www.arte.tv/guide/de/045501-0...01-000_PLUS7-D

----------


## Wolfjanz

Danke, Helmut!

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Nachtrag und zur Ergänzung:

Beide Ansätze sowohl die von Lothar Hirneise und auch Larry Clapp möchte ich hier wiederholt anmerken, dass diese angezeigt sein können (meine Einschätzung)
für "Low Risk-Tumore", für AS-Kandidaten, welche zudem die erforderliche Psyche besitzen und PCa-mässig etwas über den Tellerrand blicken. Unter diesen Vorausetzungen könnte dies in der Tat eine zunächst alternative Option sein.

Zu Larry Clapp ist noch anzumerken, dass dieser "Kohle" besitzt und es sich leisten konnte quer durch die USA zu jetten um die adäquaten Therapeuten dafür zu konsultieren. Die dafür nötigen Alternativmedikamente etc. sind zum einen hier in Deutschland nicht zu bekommen da nicht zugelassen oder unbekannt. (über die Schweiz allerdings, Konrad, Hvielemi, könnte evtl. eigens dafür einen Handel eröffnen, Zubrot...gelle).
Auch die spezialisierten Therapeuten auf diesem Gebiet sind ebenfalls rar in Deutschland. Er gibt zwar im Anhang eine Reihe von Komplementärtherapeuten, Vereine, Dachverbände ect. an, welche in Deutschland in Anlehnung an seine Vorgaben praktizieren, dass "gelbe vom Ei" sind sie aber nicht.
Der Teufel steckt nun mal im Detail, an der Umsetzung happert es dann letztendlich. Das einzige was hier problemlos umgesetzt werden kann, ist die Prostatamassage, und das Trampolinspringen, ein Relikt vergangener Tage aus der urologischen Praxis. (Urologe FS, könnte dies evtl. noch kennen.)

Mittlerweile liegt das Buch auch in deutscher Übersetzung vor wen`s interessiert. "Gesunde Prostata in 90 Tagen."

Hirneise lässt sich dagegen bravorös hier umsetzen.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> Die dafür nötigen Alternativmedikamente etc. sind zum einen hier in Deutschland nicht zu bekommen da nicht zugelassen oder unbekannt. (über die Schweiz allerdings, Konrad, Hvielemi, könnte evtl. eigens dafür einen Handel eröffnen, Zubrot...gelle).


Lieber Helmut,
Danke für die Anregung, endlich dick in das Quacksalber-Geschäft 
einzusteigen. Nein, durch meine Hände geht kein Fläschchen, 
keine Schachtel von diesem Zeugs, bevor die Wirkung nicht belegt ist.
Und dann wäre das Sache der Apotheker.

Hirneise will alle Krebsarten abfertigen können, Clapp beschränkt sich 
zwar auf den Prostatakrebs, will aber dafür gleich auch alle anderen 
Prostatazipperlein beheben können. Solche Rundumschlag-Therapien 
sind schon von ihrem Anspruch her unglaubwürdig.

Klar, GS-6-AS-Kandidaten können das machen und überleben damit.
Sie überleben aber auch ohne Clapp und Hirneise.

Apropos Trampolinspringen: Ein Abi-Klassenkamerad pflegte in den
Pausen zu "hüpfen", mit oder ohne Sprungseil, um seine Nierensteine
zu lösen und befördern, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte geschrieben:



> Aber ist es auch nicht berechtigt zu fragen, woher all die Millionen Zellen ihren Plan haben, die tagtäglich zerrissen durch Verletzungen, zerschossen durch Strahlen, deformiert durch Umweltgifte usw. doch in der Lage sind sich wieder herzustellen, sich selbst zu reparieren und selbst ihre beschädigte DNA wieder hinzukriegen?


Danke, Konrad und Helmut, für die Antworten.
Obige Frage war eigentlich nur rhetorisch, um die für mich unverständliche Meinung,  Zellen mit deformierter DNA könnten sich nicht selbst reparieren, zu diskreditieren. Eigentlich Gemeinplätze, aber scheinbar doch nicht. Es ging um Redifferenzierung, die man aus histologisch-morphologischer Sicht oder auch aus zytologischer Sicht definieren und betrachten kann. Es kann eigentlich schnurzegal sein, wie die gewünschte Redifferenzierung in tumorösem Gewebe abläuft, ob durch Apoptose oder Reparatur, letztlich muß das Gewebe beurteilt werden. Es wurde mit spitzer Zunge behauptet, zytologisch könne es keine Redifferenzierung geben. In diesem thread ist mehr als einmal deutlich gemacht worden, dass die deformierte Zelle ihre DNA selbst zu reparieren trachtet und wenn dies nicht gelingt, ein Selbstmordprogramm, also Apoptose einleitet. Eigentlich wurde dies von niemandem bestritten.

Nun frage ich mich, ob man der Meinung ist, es gäbe hier eine derart prinzipielle Differenz zwischen einer präkanzerösen und einer kanzerösen Zelle dahingehend, dass kanzeröse Zellen generell ihre Selbstreparaturfähigkeit verlieren. Dass sie dies im unbeeinflußten Treiben tun, darüber brauchen wir uns nicht zu streiten, denn dies definiert ja u.a. Krebszellen. Auch bin ich mit Konrad einig, dass therapeutisch erreichte Redifferenzierung, d.h. Entmalignisierung auf Gewebeebene primär durch Apoptose geschieht und auch weiter die Hauptmethode der Krebsbekämpfung sein wird, auf welchem Wege auch immer. Redifferenzierung auf Zellebene kann doch nur heißen, dass diese ihre Fähigkeit zur Selbstkontrolle wenigstens einigermaßen  wieder erlangt, wenigstens weniger schnell profiliert, am besten gar nicht, und noch besser in einen einigermaßen geregelten Zellzyklus eingehen kann mit dem Ergebnis Selbstreparatur oder Apoptose. Meinem Verständnis nach spielt auch bei den Alternativmedizinern beim möglichen Ergebnis einer Redifferenzierung die Apoptose die Hauptrolle. Empirisch quantifizieren läßt sich das Geschehen wohl nicht, ist tatsächlich was für den analytischen Menschenverstand (Helmut).

Eine komplette Wiederherstellung der DNA wäre für eine Redifferenzierung im Sinne einer Reparatur im Grunde ohnehin gar nicht vonnöten, sind doch von den Tausenden von Genen auf der DNA für die Spezifizierung der Zelle nur einige von Bedeutung. Eine Deletion bzw. eine Aberration von Chromosmen ist nur von Belang, wenn dadurch die der Zelle zugedachte Fähgikeit oder ihre geregelte Reproduktion beeinträchtigt wird. Hierin ist die eingeschränkte Bedeutung der Ploidiebestimmung auf der einen Seite und die Überlegenheit einer molekularen Chrakterbestimmung der Zelle auf der anderen Seite begründet. Ploidiebestimmung ist eine rein optische Bewertung der Zellkerngröße, ein physikalisches Verfahren,  und kann so Aberrationen zwar ausmachen, jedoch ohne Relevanzbestimmung. Das sieht Andi genau richtig und sieht wie ich einen nur begrenzten Nutzen der Ploidiebestimmung.

Helmut schreibt:



> Wenn ich behaupte, dass "Redifferenzierung" komplementärmed. nur bei "Low Risk" Tumore funktionieren könnte, resultiert diese Annahme daraus, das bei diesen Enitäten noch Rudimente eines Gen-Bauplans in der Krebszelle vorhanden sind. Da kann noch "Repariert, Reanimiert, Redifferenziert ect." werden.
> Diese Enitäten sind noch nicht soweit entdifferenziert wie bei einem "High-Risk" Tumor (> GS 7a, multi- oder X-ploid ). Da herrscht nur noch das "Chaos", ein unkontrolliertes Wachstum, ein Überlebenskampf der Krebszelle schlechthin, welche sich auf "intelligente" Art-und Weise sämtlicher Therapieoptionen entgegensetzt. Eine teilweise "geordnete", rudimentäre, Zell-DNA-Struktur ist hier nicht mehr gegeben. Und "Wo nichts ist kann auch nichts mehr redifferenziert werden."


Da will ich nicht widersprechen. Bemerkenswert doch die Beobachtung, dass Redifferenzierungserfolge und das heißt Regression bis zu Gleason 7 oder auch peritetraploid gesehen werden, was auch meinem Kenntnisstand entspricht. Dürfte jedoch eher die Ausnahme sein, wenn hier  langfristigige Stabilität erreicht worden sein sollte. Zumindest bei derzeitigem Stand ist das wohl so.  Jedoch habe ich mehr als starke Zweifel, dass diese Ergebnisse durchweg auch mit AS erreicht worden wären und alternativmedizinische Konzepte somit völlig wirkungslos sind. Da ist m.E. Konrad zu schnell dabei von Quacksalberei zu reden.

Mein lieber Andi schreibt mir nun:



> Mein lieber Hartmut,
> wenn du den Thread weiter oben durchliest, wirst du erkennen, dass Redifferenzierung von Hans-J. als Umwandlung von aneuploiden (nicht diploiden) Tumorzellen in diploide Gesellen definiert wurde. Er selbst will dies ohne Stahl, Strahl, Chemo oder anderweitigen apoptoseauslösenden Verfahren hinbekommen. Hat er jedenfalls behauptet, und will liefern! Bevor ich sein Konzept nicht kenne, kann und will ich mich weder ignorant noch intelligent dazu äussern.


Nein, lieber Andi, ich kann nicht erkennen, dass Hans-J. aneuploide in diploide Zellen umwandeln will so wie du dir das vorstellst  -  ohne apoptoseauslösende Vorgänge. Das geht wohl eher so wie ich es oben beschrieben habe, wie Hans-J. es beschrieben hat und wie du es nicht annehmen willst und immer wieder verdrehst. Du jagst eine Schimäre. Mehr noch, du sprichst von sagenumwobener Redifferenzierung der Alternativen, hebst damit die Redifferenzierung in die Aura des Kardinalirrglaubens aller Alternativen und glaubst nun so diese in die Ecke stellen zu können. Das ist mir zu wenig, zu billig. Zeugnisse aufrichten Willens an der Klärung von Sachverhalten sind dies grad nicht. Mensch Andi, das ist nicht gut.

Mir ist es egal, mit welchen Mitteln molekularbiologisch auf den Tumor eingewirkt wird und Redifferenzierung gelingt, ob mit Pharmazeutika der Schulmedizin oder mit komplementär-alternativen Mitteln, Hauptsache Regression oder wenigstens Profilationshemmung. Wie wärs denn damit: Während meiner zweiten ADT-Pause habe ich zusätzlich 200mg Celebrex kombiniert mit 4 Kapseln LEF-Green-Tea eingenommen um die Proliferation zu verlangsamen. Kleinstudien versprachen dies und siehe da, mein PSA-Anstieg verlangsamte sich deutlich. Und wäre nicht eine Infektion hinzugekommen, hätte ich statt der letztlich gewonnenen 2 Monate ein halbes Jahr oder mehr die Off-Phase gegenüber dem Erstzyklus verlängern können. Ist doch ein hübsches Pärchen: Celebrex und Grüner Tee.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Redifferenzierung auf Zellebene kann doch nur heißen, dass diese ihre Fähigkeit zur Selbstkontrolle wenigstens einigermaßen  wieder erlangt, wenigstens weniger schnell profiliert, am besten gar nicht, und noch besser in einen einigermaßen geregelten Zellzyklus eingehen kann mit dem Ergebnis Selbstreparatur oder Apoptose. Meinem Verständnis nach spielt auch bei den Alternativmedizinern beim möglichen Ergebnis einer Redifferenzierung die Apoptose die Hauptrolle. Empirisch quantifizieren läßt sich das Geschehen wohl nicht, ist tatsächlich was für den analytischen Menschenverstand (Helmut)


In diesem Sinne lieber Hartmut ist es auch zu verstehen. Obwohl für mich immer noch ein Unterschied zwischen Redifferenzierung und Apoptose besteht. Zwei grundlegende verschiedene Abläufe. Aber darauf weiterhin diskussionsmässig per Definition "herum-zu-reiten" ist für mich zu mühsam und macht letztendlich auch keinen Sinn.
Und was die mangelnde, oder nicht vorhandene, Evidenz betrifft bzgl. der komplimentärmedizinischen Therapien etc. so möchte ich hier anmerken, dass diese auch nicht bei der DHB nach Leibowitz, der ADT nach Dr. med. Stephen Strum, usw. gegeben ist.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> Zwei grundlegende verschiedene Abläufe. 
> Aber darauf weiterhin diskussionsmässig per Definition "herum-zu-reiten" 
> ist für mich zu mühsam ...
> 
> Und was die mangelnde, oder nicht vorhandene Evidenz betrifft bzgl. der 
> komplimentärmedizinischen Therapien etc. so möchte ich hier anmerken, 
> dass diese auch nicht bei der DHB nach Leibowitz ... usw. gegeben ist.


Naja, der Leibowitz ist ja auch nicht mehr grad en Vogue.

Also entlassen wir doch die "Redifferenzierung" und auch die 
Überlegenheit der DHB des  Herrn Leibowitz ganz einfach in 
die Welt der Träume.


Let the good times roll!
Hvielemi

----------


## hartmuth

> Und was die mangelnde, oder nicht vorhandene, Evidenz betrifft bzgl. der komplimentärmedizinischen Therapien etc. so möchte ich hier anmerken, dass diese auch nicht bei der DHB nach Leibowitz, der ADT nach Dr. med. Stephen Strum, usw. gegeben ist.


So isses. Die einen machen daraus kurzerhand und wie selbstverständlich eine Evidenz, dass keine Evidenz besteht. Die anderen sagen nicht belegte Evidenz heißt noch lange nicht Abwesenheit von Evidenz. Im Sinne der Innovation, der Experimentierfreudigkeit und Offenhaltung potentieller Optionen sind mir letztere lieber. Sie haben zudem die Stringenz der Logik auf ihrer Seite.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Im Sinne der Innovation, der Experimentierfreudigkeit und Offenhaltung potentieller Optionen sind mir letztere lieber. Sie haben zudem die Stringenz der Logik auf ihrer Seite.


Was wiederum die logische Abfolge eines analytischen und gesunden Menschenverstand entspricht.

In diesem Sinne ihr Hübschen,

Gruß von Helmut

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo, an Interessierte der Tumorstammzellen,

ich möchte diesen Thread noch einmal aktivieren mit einem kleinen Schritt zurück. Vielleicht ist es möglich, dann einen großen Bogen in Verbindung mit dem Tumorstammzellkonzept, den weit entdifferenzierten TSZ=Tumorstammzellen=Aneuploidie, den gut differenzierten TSZ zu schlagen.
Die weitere Assoziation zur DNA werde ich in einem anderen Thread weiterführen.

Die Parallelen jedoch sind unübersehbar und Tribukait, Gustavson, Al Abadi, et. al dürften wahrscheinlich eine Renaissance  erleben, wenn es zum DNA - Verhalten bei Tumoren mit all Ihren neuen Erkenntnissen  kommt.

Das Tumorstammzellkonzept stellt einen Durchbruch im Verständnis der Krebsentstehung dar und ermöglicht die Erforschung neuer Therapieoptionen. Über verschiedene Therapieansätze und deren Kombination erhofft man sich die Eliminierung der Tumorstammzellen und damit langfristig eine Regression des Tumors. 
Eine Sensibilisierung von chemoresistentenTumorstammzellen ist denkbar durch Therapien, die zur Differenzierung der Tumorstammzellen führen (Gupta, Onder et al. 2009)
Über das Immunsystem angreifen hat (Chan, Espinosa et al. 2009; Majeti, Chao et al. 2009; Todaro,D'Asaro et al. 2009) beschrieben.
Es konnte erstmals gezeigt werden, dass eine speziell gegen Tumorstammzellen gerichtete, gezielte Therapie _(targeted therapy)_ zu einem signifikant verlängerten Überleben von Mäusen führt. Während hier auf den Shh und den PI3K/Akt/mTOR/STAT3Signalweg im Pankreaskarzinom eingegangen wurde, wird dies für immer mehr Tumorentitäten und immer mehr dieser Signalkaskaden, wie beispielsweise auch den Notch oder den Wnt Signalweg, erforscht (Reya und Clevers 2005; van Es und Clevers 2005).

 Idealerweise würde eine Eliminierung der Tumorstammzellen nur über eine Inhibition / Ausschaltung derjenigen Signalkaskaden erfolgen, die exklusiv in Tumorstammzellen aktiviert sind und dadurch nur minimale Nebenwirkungen auf die normale Stammzellpopulation nach sich ziehen. 

Die besten Ergebnisse aber dürften durch eine Kombination von Stammzelltherapie und Chemotherapie erzielt werden, indem über die
Chemotherapie die differenzierteren Tumorzellen zerstört *werden** und so die* *Tumorlast reduziert wird und die gezielte Stammzelltherapie zu einer Tilgung der* *chemoresistenten Tumorstammzellen führt.* Eben diesem Konzept folgt die vorgeschlagene Tripletherapie bestehend aus einem Shh Inhibitor, einem mTOR  Inhibitor und dem möglichen Standardchemotherapeutik um Gemcitabin.

Um Krebspatienten bestmögliche therapeutische Optionen anbieten zu können, werden künftig weitere innovative Arbeiten zur Krebsentstehung und Behandlung unter Berücksichtigung des Tumorstammzellkonzepts notwendig sein. 
Von herausragender Bedeutung ist es, herauszufinden, ob und welche Marker exklusiv von Tumorstammzellen exprimiert werden und die Mechanismen zu entschlüsseln, wie eine einzelne Tumorstammzelle einen Tumor generiert. Ebenfalls von großem Interesse bleibt nach wie vor auch die Frage nach dem Ursprung der Tumorstammzellen.
In Anbetracht der nach wie vor verheerenden Prognose, der Patienten mit diagnostiziertem Pankreaskarzinom gegenüberstehen (Jemal, Siegel et al. 2008), ist die Entwicklung neuer Behandlungsansätze dringend erforderlich. Studien konnten zeigen, dass Pankreaskarzinome eine kleine Population *undifferenzierter Zellen* enthalten, die anhand der Expressionvon CD133 oder CD44/CD24 charakterisiert werden können (Hermann, Huber et al.2007; Li, Heidt et al. 2007), die ausschließlich tumorigen sind und zudem hochresistent gegenüber Chemotherapeutika (Hermann, Huber et al. 2007; Jimeno, Feldmann etal. 2009).

Die Behandlung mit Gemcitabin führt demnach *nicht zu einer Eliminierung der Tumorstammzellen*, sondern vielmehr
zu ihrer relativen Anreicherung, was zeigt, dass aktuelle Standardtherapeutika primär *auf die differenzierteren und schnellproliferierenden Tumorzellen wirken.* Daher wird, obwohl die differenzierteren Zellen Hauptbestandteil des Tumors sind, deren Auslöschung nicht zue iner Verminderung des tumorigenen Potenzials führen, welches von denTumorstammzellen ausgeht.

Diese wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse sind durchaus auch auf die Entität Prostatakarzinom übertragbar und zunächst ernüchternd.

Zeigen doch diese  auf der Stelle tretenden Erkenntnisse - zunächst kein Fortschritt, so aber doch die Erkenntnisse möglicher, neuer Wege, Tumorstammzellen aus dem undifferenzierten Stadium in das differenzierte S. zu führen.

Dann werden Tumorstammzellen angreifbar, können die Tumorlast senken und die Lebenszeit verlängern.
Lassen letztlich auch evtl. wieder Therapien greifen, die beim Prostatakarzinom mit Kastrationsrefraktär beschrieben werden.

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Interessierte,

während im Parallelthread DNA die Fülle der Proteine/Tumorsuppressoren in der Wichtigkeit und Fülle diskutiert wird, geht die Forschung zunehmend in die Tiefe.
Entdeckt werden die Protein, welche für Aggressivität, Tumorstammzellen und Metastasierung primär von Bedeutung sind. Zum weiterlesen....

*Gradmesser für die Bösartigkeit von Prostatakrebs entdeckt*Ein Protein, das die epigenetischen Merkmale der Tumorzellen beeinflusst, steht in direktem Zusammenhang mit der Bösartigkeit von Prostatakrebs. Dies hat nun ein Team von Wissenschaftlern aus dem Deutschen Krebsforschungszentrum, der Universität Zürich, dem Universitätsklinikum Hamburg-Eppendorf, der Universität Heidelberg und weiteren Institutionen an über 7.700 Tumor-Gewebeproben nachgewiesen. Ein Nachweis des Biomarkers könnte in Zukunft die Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen aggressiven Verlauf der Erkrankung anzeigen und so die Wahl der passenden Therapie unterstützen. Die Arbeit war Teil des Projekts “Früher Prostatakrebs”, das das Bundesforschungsministerium im Rahmen des Internationalen Krebsgenomkonsortiums ICGC fördert.

Bei einer Krebsdiagnose steht für Betroffene wie auch für ihre Ärzte die Frage nach der Bösartigkeit des Tumors im Vordergrund: Sie entscheidet, wie intensiv und radikal die Behandlung ausfallen muss. Insbesondere Prostatakrebs kann von Patient zu Patient einen sehr unterschiedlichen Verlauf nehmen. Daher suchen Krebsforscher dringend nach messbaren, zuverlässigen Biomarkern, an denen sie die Aggressivität des Tumors ablesen können, um die Therapie entsprechend anzupassen. 
Bei vielen Krebsarten geben Veränderungen des Erbguts Hinweise auf das Gefahrenpotential. Aber gerade bei Prostatakrebs sind solche Mutationen längst nicht so zahlreich wie bei anderen Tumorarten. “Wir vermuteten daher, dass Prostatakrebs vor allem durch *veränderte epigenetische Merkmale angetrieben wird, also solche chemischen Veränderungen am Erbgut, die nicht die Reihenfolge der DNA-Bausteine betreffen”*, sagt Prof. Christoph Plass vom Deutschen Krebsforschungszentrum (DKFZ), einer der Leiter der aktuellen Arbeit. 
Lange Zeit war unbekannt, wie sich epigenetische Muster im Erbgut einer Krebszelle ändern. Heute kennen Wissenschaftler bestimmte Proteine der Zelle, die weitreichenden Einfluss auf dieses Muster haben können. Ein Verbund von Forschern aus dem DKFZ, der Universität Zürich, dem Universitätsklinikum Hamburg-Eppendorf, der Universität Heidelberg und weiteren Institutionen hat sich nun *auf die Suche gemacht nach solchen Steuerproteinen, die in Prostatakrebszellen die epigenetischen Merkmale verändern und dadurch möglicherweise den Verlauf der Erkrankung beeinflussen.
*
Die Wissenschaftler starteten ihre Suche zunächst in Datenbanken, in denen die molekularen Informationen zu zahlreichen Prostatakrebsfällen gespeichert sind. Diese Daten überprüften sie darauf, ob die Tumorzellen eines der bekannten epigenetischen Steuerproteine signifikant stärker oder schwächer ausprägen als gesunde Zellen derselben Patienten.
Den auffälligsten Unterschied ermittelten die Forscher für das Protein BAZ2A: “Eigentlich ist dieses Eiweiß dafür bekannt, dass es die Produktion der zellulären Proteinfabriken unterdrückt und dadurch die Lebensfähigkeit von Zellen beeinträchtigt”, erklärt Prof. Roland Eils, der sowohl im DKFZ als auch an der Universität Heidelberg eine Forschungsgruppe leitet. “*Aber als wir BAZ2A in Zelllinien von metastasierendem Prostatakrebs ausschalteten, verlangsamte sich paradoxerweise ihr Wachstum*.” Weitere Untersuchungen zeigten, dass höhere Konzentrationen von BAZ2A die bösartigen Eigenschaften der Prostatakrebszellen steigerten, etwa die Beweglichkeit oder die Fähigkeit, in umgebendes Gewebe einzudringen.

Eine detaillierte molekulare Analyse von Prostatakrebszellen ergab, dass die Überproduktion von BAZ2A zu veränderten epigenetischen Mustern führte, die wiederum die Aktivität einer Reihe von krebsbremsenden Genen drosselten. Daraufhin vermuteten die Wissenschaftler, dass sich die BAZ2A-Überproduktion direkt auf die Bösartigkeit von Prostatakrebs auswirkt und daher ein Indikator für den Verlauf der Erkrankung sein könnte. 

Das Forscherteam überprüfte diese Hypothese an fast 7.700 Gewebeproben von Prostatakrebs und stellte fest: Je mehr BAZ2A das Gewebe enthielt, desto fortgeschrittener war der Tumor bei seiner Diagnose, desto häufiger hatte der Krebs bereits Metastasen gestreut und desto höher war der PSA-Wert der jeweiligen Patienten.
“BAZ2A scheint einen direkten Einfluss auf die Aggressivität von Prostatakrebs zu nehmen. Von daher könnte der Grad der BAZ2A-Expression deutliche Hinweise auf den Verlauf der Erkrankung geben. Das muss natürlich noch klinisch bestätigt werden”, sagt Prof. Christoph Plass.

 Aber gerade bei Patienten, deren sonstige klinischen Werte ein mittleres Risiko anzeigen, könnte die BAZ2A-Expression wertvolle Hinweise auf die Wahrscheinlichkeit geben, ob der Krebs zurückkehrt.

 Das würde Ärzte und Patienten bei der Wahl der aussichtsreichsten Therapie unterstützen.

Quelle: Deutsches Krebsforschungszentrum 09.12.14

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------

